# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  немного о себе

## Remarque

> Remarque. Тебе что-то около 35 лет. Ты подрабатываешь репетитором. И что дальше???? Ты на своей подружке жениться собираешся? Когда? 40 же вот вот!!! А потом 50!!! Это же трындец!!! Что дальше???? 35 же!!!!


 

Ваня, отвечу тебе тут, а не в дневниках. Мне летом исполнилось 36 лет. Подруга намного младше меня, если что. Но я довольно молодо выгляжу.Может, чуть позже выложу своё фото. Я не боюсь засветиться,  на этом форуме, просто почти никто себя здесь не показывает. Хорошо, твоё фото я видел, фото Юнити тоже, Анису я не мог рассмотреть. 
Подруга у меня умеренно верующая) Кстати, она тоже любит смотреть  фильмы ужасов, а для меня это большой плюс. 


  К возрасту, точнее, к конкретным числам у меня довольно странное отношение. Например, 36 мне кажется нормальным возрастом, зато число 38 не нравится. А вот 42 года мне снова нравятся. В этом возрасте ушёл из жизни Высоцкий, а значит, и его возраст не может быть плохим. Пушкин дожил до 37-ми лет, соответственно, и его конечный возраст в норме.

Мой отец женился после 40-ка лет на маме, но это не помешало им завести детей, мой дядя женился тоже около 40-ка лет. В общем, кто-то женится рано, а кто-то относительно поздно. У всех людей по-разному. Подруга готова замуж, я, в общем, тоже, нужно будет только решить, когда я перееду в Россию, либо взять её в Германию. Пока что всё равно границы из-за вируса закрыты. 

Ваня, я бы на твоём месте отдал бы деньги на Канаду на сбережение маме, иначе ты всё непонятно на что потратишь. Отдай ей нужную сумму, а потом заберёшь обратно перед покупкой билета.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, тебя интересует цель моего пребывания на форуме? В данный момент у меня апатия, а форум в какой-то мере утешает меня. В конце октября умер в России один мой хорошой друг. Ему было всего 44 года. Но узнал я о его смерти почти месяц спустя, когда зашёл в соцсети на его страничку и прочитал соболезнования, оставленные там его друзьями. Оказывается, мы с ним примерно за неделю до смерти общались по скайпу. Болтали, как обычно, долго, со включенными камерами, естественно. А потом его не стало. Сейчас прихожу в себя. Его аккаунт у меня всё ещё добавлен в соцсетях. Мне порой кажется, что он мне всё-таки ещё напишет.

----------


## Remarque

Помимо прочего, мне хотелось бы как-то поддержать тебя, Анису, Каттуса, но я не способен на регулярные переписки на сайте. Могу нормально общаться, а потом неделями не заходить на форумы и в соцсети, так что собеседник из меня никакой. Но всё-таки две подруги принимают меня даже таким. Одна из них с уже закрытого су-форума. А другая даже согласна за меня замуж.

----------


## Remarque

Тебя ещё интересовало, как бороться с мыслями об интиме? Во-первых, даже с православной точки зрения интимные отношения между супругами не считаются грехом. Рукоблудие однозначно порицается, но если выделение семени происходит во сне, то это не осуждается. Естественно, нужно избегать порнографических фото и фильмов, что не возбуждать себя, а ещё неплохо помогают физические занятия, без разницы, какие: хоть садись на тренажёр и крути педали час подряд, хоть приседай до изнеможения. Кстати, по моим личным наблюдениям, травяные чаи типа ромашки, мяты или шалфея тоже значительно способствуют отвлечению от мыслей об интиме.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, вообще, есть вполне законные методы поступить в немецкий вуз, не имея особых сбережений. У меня  в Берлине есть знакомые из Молдавии. Они без проблем получили румынский паспорт, а Румыния - это страна ЕС. Сответственно, эти знакомые без проблем попали в Германию, как граждане Европейского Союза и уже сейчас получают  от Германии пособия. В твоём случае я бы прописался в венгерском регионе Закарпатья. Венгры охотно раздают украинцам, живущим на програничных территориях свои паспорта. А с паспортом Венгрии, входящей в ЕС, путь в Германию тебе открыт настежь, в том числе и для учёбы в немецком универе.

----------


## Ваня :)

Спасибо за ответы. )

Допустим, я получу венгерский паспорт. Хотя я думаю, что его дают только людям с венгерскими корнями. И точно надо знать венгерский язык. Это ж не Украина. ) Какая сума пособия и за что ее дают? При этом можно получать Deutschlandstipendium (та, которая 300 EUR)? Потому что работать, получая эту стипендию нельзя.

12 000 EUR мне надо на проживание в год. Мне нужна отдельная квартира и еще таблеточки.  :Frown:

----------


## Cattus

Привет, на счет венгерского гражданства это нужно иметь венгерские корни и знать венгерский язык (потом прийдется сдавать экзамен по нему) Но можно купить румынское гражданство соверешенно легально, но прийдется заплатить внушительную суму от 1500 евро, и не однократно сьездить в румынию и ждать год минимум, так же прийдется выучить гимн румынии чтобы дать присягу.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, мне не совсем понятно, зачем тебе нужны 12.000 евро в год для учёбы? Для граждан ЕС не нужны такие гигантские суммы, если они надумают учиться в Германии. Тебе же Каттус сказал, что за 1.400 можно купить румынский паспорт. Добавляем сюда не менее пяти поездок на автобусе из Киева в Бухарест и обратно, какие-то расходы на проживание. Пусть дже будет 7 поездок, чтобы красивое число получилось. В Румынии наверняка относительно недорого стоят основные продукты. Тем более, что тебе мяса не нужно. Будешь питаться фруктами и овощами, крупами и орехами, один год синимая самую простенькую комнатку в Румынии. Даже не в Бухаресте, а в румынской провинции, чтобы ещё дешевле вышло. 
Думаю, тебе 3.000 евро вполне хватит, что получить румынское гражданство. Да пусть даже 5.000 евро. Это  всё рано будет дешевле твоей поездки в Канаду.
В Германии беженцам, к примеру, полностью оплачивают жильё и ЖКХ и ещё платят примерно 400 евро на питание. Это самый-самый минимум, но учитывая дешевизну продуктов в немецких супермаркетах, тебе и этих копеек вполне хватит. В соседних Франции, Бельгии и Швейцарии всё намного дороже. Я бывал в этих странах, поэтому инфа из первых рук, а не из инета.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, на форуме "победиша" есть парень под ником Daily Broken Dream. Ему вроде ровно 30 лет. Он уже много лет живёт живёт в Канаде, но сам он родом из России. Тоже интересуется музыкой, даже записывает песни под гитару. И он тоже серьёзно задумывается о су.

----------


## Anisa_96

> Помимо прочего, мне хотелось бы как-то поддержать тебя, Анису, Каттуса, но я не способен на регулярные переписки на сайте


 Спасибо Ремарк, я тоже буду рада поддержать тебя/Вас если нужна будет поддержка. Если без причин перестанете писать, я пойму, у нас у всех есть странности,  если у меня психоз начнётся,  я тоже не смогу писать, поскольку в каждом слове собеседника буду искать скрытый смысл. Общалась с одним парнем, он тоже периодически пропадал, периодически появлялся, так что мне нормально

----------


## Morpho

> Болтали, как обычно, долго, со включенными камерами, естественно.


 Это ты уточнил, чтобы никто не сомневался, что у тебя есть друзья?)

----------


## Ваня :)

> Ваня, мне не совсем понятно, зачем тебе нужны 12.000 евро в год для учёбы?


 400-500 EUR - маленькая уютная квартирка или апартаменты
180 EUR - страховка (да, для меня она такая дорогая)
200 EUR - таблеточки
200 EUR - пиво, чипсы, стики
100-150 EUR - хавчик
70 EUR - культурная программа
50 EUR - мыло
50 EUR - другая косметика
50 EUR - бытовая химия

+ 200 EUR - лонгборд
+ не знаю сколько EUR - штуки по дому (полотенца там всякие, мыльницы, постельное белье и т.д.)

Будем считать, что вся одежда и канцелярия у меня есть. 

Итого: 500+180+200+200+150+70+50+50+50=1450 EUR в месяц
1450х12=17400 EUR в год




> Ваня, на форуме "победиша" есть парень под ником Daily Broken Dream. Ему вроде ровно 30 лет. Он уже много лет живёт живёт в Канаде, но сам он родом из России. Тоже интересуется музыкой, даже записывает песни под гитару. И он тоже серьёзно задумывается о су.


 И что я с ним буду делать? Мне нужна подружка в кедах и длинной юбке.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, насчёт аренды на комнату/малогабаритную квартиру ты более-менее прав. Если у тебя есть страховка, то почти всю сумму на лекарства она оплачивает сама, если врач тебе выписал рецепт. Я обычно доплачиваю не более пяти евро за лекарства. Помню твою приличное потребление мыла. Брусок мыла 150 грамм в немецких дискаунтерах стот примерно 30 центов, а бутылка жидкого мыла 500 мл обойдётся в 65 центов. Это если рассматривать самые бюджетне варианты, но они хорошего качества. Среди них есть и сорта для чувствительной кожи по той же самой цене. Далее, на бытовую химию тебе в самом худшем случае придётся потратить 10 евро. И даже если ты будешь заниматься уборкой каждый день, то тебе этих крупных бутылок с химией хватит на пару месяцев.

----------


## Remarque

Пиво в Германии довольно дешёвое. Бутылка самого простого пива 0,5 л стоит в дискаунтерах 29 центов. Качество у него нормальное. У меня лет в 20 было помешательство на пиве. Я тогда за пару лет перепробовал все сорта пива, которые можно приобрести в немецких супермаркетах. Но я любил именно дегустировать. Покупал каждый вид по одному разу. Когда перепробовал все немецкие и чешские сорта, перешёл на экзотику, заказывая в немецких алкогольных интернет-магазинах пиво из самых разных стран: США, Великобритании, Ирландии, Бельгии, Швеции, Японии, Индии, Китая, Таиланда... Особенно запомнилось бельгийское пиво, которое производят в монастырях. В Берлине производят пиво, смешивая его с тархуном. Тоже очень любопытный вкус. Уже много лет не пью пиво. Интерес к мену как-то пропал. Тогда уж лучше вино.

----------


## Remarque

Berliner Kind Waldmeister - это вид с тархуном

----------


## Remarque

150 евро на продукты тебе с лихвой хватит для полноценного питания. Чипсы в Германии дёшево стоят. Самые дешёвые обойдётся в 89 центов за упаковку в 200 грамм. В немецких супермаркетах большой ассортимент чипсов. У тебя бы ушёл не один месяц, что их все перепробовать. Есть две крупные немецкие фирмы чипсов Crunchips s Funnyfrisch, которые доминируют на немецком рынке. Есть, конечно, и американские фирмы Pringles и Lays.

----------


## Remarque

Лично я покупаю чипсы, когда появляются новые сорта. Все те виды, что сейчас есть в берлинских супермаркетах, я уже давно перепробовал. Лично мне нравятся итальянские и испанские чипсы. Их делают на оливковом масле, а не на подсолнечном, как обычные. И в чипсах из Италии и Испании обычно нет глутамата натрия.

----------


## Remarque

Всю думаю о возможном культурном досуге Вани в Германии за 70 евро в месяц) В принципе, в Германии по пальцам можно пересчитать города, которые могут надолго заинтересовать туриста своими музеями и театрами. Это четыре немецких города-миллионника Берлин, Гамбург, Мюнхен и Кёльн. А пятый - относительно небольшой Дрезден. В том же Гёттингене туристу хватит пары дней, чтобы осмотреть все основные достопримечательности и зайти в пару музеев. А потом в городке человеку станет скучно, если он не студент.

----------


## Remarque

Хотя есть на юге Германии классный замок Neuschwanstein. Считается, что диснеевский замок создан под влиянием этого немецкого шедевра.

----------


## Ваня :)

Если попробовать экономить и считать каждую копейку...




> Если у тебя есть страховка, то почти всю сумму на лекарства она оплачивает сама, если врач тебе выписал рецепт.


 Я узнавал. К сожалению, это не так для меня. Страховка покрывает только несчастные случаи, болезни типа простуды и что-то еще. Рецептурные препараты типа моих она не покрывает.  :Frown: 

А мне нужны: кломипрамин 250-300 мг, кветиапин 400 мг, ламотриджин 400 мг и побольше амитриптилина в день. Если как-то попробовать минимизировать расходы на них, это 150 EUR.




> Брусок мыла 150 грамм в немецких дискаунтерах стот примерно 30 центов, а бутылка жидкого мыла 500 мл обойдётся в 65 центов.


 Мне надо веганское мыло. Кроме того, то, которое мне подходит. А такого мыла очень мало. Самый бютжетный вариант - это 5-литровая канистра Sodasan. Она стоит 26-27 EUR. 10 литров мне хватит на 3 месяца. А значит 26х2=52 52/3=17 EUR.

Так же мне надо брусков 10 по 100 грамм веганского твердого мыла. 1 брусок Sonett стоит 1.3 EUR. 10х1.3=13 EUR.

Другую косметику урезаем, оставляя только денег на гель для душа, бальзам для губ и гель для волос или что-то такое. 5 EUR.

Экономим на пиве. 1 EUR в день. Чипсы, орешки. 1 EUR в день. Стики. 5 EUR пачка. Наверное, пачка в день. И еще какая-то апельсинка, яблочко, картошка фри, булочка и тортик попраздникам. Чай, кофе или кола. 3 EUR в день. Итого 10 EUR в день - 300 EUR в месяц.

Культурная программа. Урезаем почти полностью, оставляя 10 EUR в месяц на какой-то концерт.

Ах. Про бытовую химию забыл. Мне нужен веганский, экологичный порошок или средство для стирки. 1 упаковка в месяц. 10-15 EUR. Унивесальное чистящее средство 7-10 EUR. Думаю, его мне хвати на 2 месяца. И средство для мытья посуды. 3 EUR. На 4 месяца.

Итого. Если считать каждую копейку.

450 EUR - маленькая уютная квартирка или апартаменты
180 EUR - страховка
150 EUR - таблеточки
300 EUR - пиво, чипсы, стики, хавчик
10 EUR - культурная программа
30 EUR - мыло
5 EUR - другая косметика
15 EUR - бытовая химия

450+180+150+300+10+30+5+15=1140 EUR.

1140Х12=13680 EUR.

Если бы не таблеточки вложился бы как раз в 1000 EUR.

----------


## Remarque

Да уж, Ваня, ну у тебя и запросы) Особенно в плане всего веганского. А ты не думал попробовать варить  мыло дома? Во-первых, сэкономишь деньги. Нужно только один-два больших тазика, хотя можно даже в ванне. В инете полно простых инструкций по мыловарению. Во-вторых, покупая отдельные ингредиенты, ты будешь знать, что они веганские. В Германии просто были уже скандалы, когда выяснялось, что некоторые недобросовестные производители обманывали потребителей, выдавая свой товар за продукцию "эко", а потом в процессе проверок оказывалось, что производитель хитрил. В-третьих, ты же не так давно писал, что тебе особо нечем заняться, из-за чего даже на компе играешь, а мыловарение - это реально интересно. Можно смешивать разные запахи. Ароматерапия вообще влияет на настроение человека.

----------


## Remarque

Не помню уже, рассказывал ли я уже о моём мыльном периоде. В общем, я одно время очень любил мыло фирмы Флоринда. Оно вручную производится на небольшой мануфактуре в Италии. Соответственно, оно и стоит на порядок дороже обычного. Но в качестве сувенира или подарка на праздник просто супер. В основном это мыло делается из экстрактов цветов. Там есть сорта из розы, незабудки, васильков, лаванды и многих других. Есть и фруктовые сорта. Есть ещё интересный шоколадный сорт. 
Даже от самой упаковки веет ностальгией - в бумажной красивой упаковке по старинке.
В общем, я в своё время перепробовал кучу сортов этого мыла, стоя под душем и по многу раз то намыливал себя им, то снова смывал, чтобы запах на теле подольше сохранился) Сейчас у меня остался большой пакет с пустыми упаковками этого мыла. Я кладу эти упаковки в шкаф между одеждой, чтобы и она пропахла этим ароматом.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Там есть сорта из розы, незабудки, васильков, лаванды и многих других.


 Мне цветочки жалко.

----------


## Remarque

А ты разве никогда не дарил бывшим подругам или маме цветы на праздник?

----------


## Remarque

Я это к тому, что цветы же тоже себе спокойно растут и никому не мешают, а тут бесцеремонно приходят цветочники, срезают их для продажи, а обычные обыватели покупают их в качестве подарка. Получается, у всех них/нас руки по локти в цветочной крови)

----------


## Ваня :)

Дарил.

Когда учился в универе покупал цветы почти каждый день и дарил кому-нибудь.

Это ужасно!

----------


## Remarque

Тогда у тебя есть только один способ искупить свои прежние преступления) Начни в городе высаживать цветы. Узнай, какие волонтёрские организации у вас этим занимаются и примкни к ним. Вообще, тебе бы наверняка подошла работа лесника. Практически ни с кем контактировать не надо, помогаешь природе, вечно на свежем воздухе да ещё зарабатываешь при этом немного.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Вообще, тебе бы наверняка подошла работа лесника.


 Я не против, если в Канаде. У нас - против. В Канаде много таких специальностей в колледжах... Forester, wild life conservation (или как-то так)... На севере обучение дешевле. Да я и хотел бы на севере по разным причинам. Но там я подружку не найду. Там эскимоски. Едят тюленей, и оленей, и китов, и лососей.

----------


## Remarque

В Канаде же довольно много украинцев, в основном из Западной Украины. На твоём месте я бы поискал в соцсетях группы украинцев в Канаде. Может, нашёл бы там даже себе подругу. Либо просто знакомую, которая бы тебе показала Монреаль или Торонто, если ты там действительно окажешься.

----------


## Ваня :)

3.9%. Они со всех регионов. То есть каждый 25-й житель Канады - украинец. Причем в Альберте, Саскачеване и Манитобе их от 10.2% до 14,7%. То есть в Манитобе каждый 7-й - украинец. В промо видео Саскачевана дофига всех в вышиванках.

Я оправлял писем 25 в разные организации (Канады и США), когда еще самоубиваться не надумал. В том числе благотворительные. Дескать, я такой классный, спасите меня от бытового украинского хамства. Вот вам мое резюме. Мне от вас ничего не надо, только приглашение на работу. Все остальное я сделаю сам. Ответили двое (Остальные видимо отвечают только донорам, потому что на своих сайтах просят деньги на благотворительность. Дескать, мы благотворительная организация, всем всем помагаем). Ответили из Канады отпиской. Дескать, мы эмиграцией не занимаемся. Второй ответ был из Нью Йорка. Ответ хороший - не отписка. Но сказали, что, к сожалению, у них нет сейчас для меня пропозиций. Но я им хоть за ответ благодарен.

Такая вот история фиаско.

----------


## Remarque

Аниса, хотел написать тебе, но у тебя почта забита. Сообщения не отправляются.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, можно ещё писать не в организации, а отдельным людям в Канаде на их странички в соцсетях. Кроме того, есть ещё такой международный проект, где конкретные люди предлагают бесплатно погостить у них дома, а взамен ты им предлгаешь то же самое у себя. О таких обменах на "дзене" люди пишут. Конкретно в твоём случае я бы напросился к кому-нибудь в Канаду на пару-дней, а обмена как такового уже не будет, ведь тебя же интересует поездка в Канаду лишь в одну сторону. Если же ты хочешь обманывать человека, то можно взамен его предложения заплатить ему немного за пребывание на один месяц. Это по-любому дешевле выйдет, чем в отеле.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, перед этим был на улице. У нас возле помоек печальное для тебя зрелище. Люди уже стали выставлять возле контейнеров свои ёлки, ведь католическо-протестантское Рождество уже прошло. К Хорошо хоть, что не все немцы избавляются от деревьев так быстро. Тебе жалко даже цветы, а тут люди через неделю после покупки целые деревья выкидывают. Хотя НГ ещё даже не наступил. У родителей тоже в зале большая живая ёлка. Но она в прошлом году простояла у них почти всю зиму. Запах, конечно, офигенный, даже кот вечно под ёлку лезет, но иголки по всей комнате валяются.

----------


## Ваня :)

В Канаду я хочу ради курсов. Полазить по городу, пообщаться.

Да, мертвые ёлочки - это ужасно. У меня раз в жизни была живая (мертвая) ёлка. Подружка притащила. Вся комната тоже была в иголках.

Вообще, ёлки лучше в горшках покупать. Пусть растет. Только я себе и кактус завести не могу. Все же ответственность.

Я бы все мертвые ёлки сжег бы где-то на поляне. Все же лучше, чем на свалках валятся./

----------


## Remarque

А в Киеве многие себе покупают живые ёлки? Ваня, Канада вряд ли в блишайшие месяцы откроет свои границы, ты всё-таки трать сейчас деньги максимально экономно, чтобы хватило денег на поездку туда.

----------


## Ваня :)

Не знаю. Я не особо знаком с киевским рынком ёлок. Мне кажется, раньше продавали больше "живых" (то есть, мертвых). Сейчас продают живые с землей. Еще можно взять в оренду. Но я не знаю, насколько популярны эти услуги.

Я так подумал, что даже если потрачу все деньги, все равно постараюсь нашкрябать потом на Гренландию или Исландию. А может и на Канаду. Ну, да... Странное мышление...

----------


## Remarque

Да накопить сможешь, если устроишься на работу, куда тебе недавно знакомые предлагали.

----------


## Remarque

А как сегодня НГ отмечать будешь? Пригласишь кого-нибудь? Или только с мамой? На столе не будет никаких продуктов животного происхождения?

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, по поводу красот Канады) Вчера наткнулся в "дзене" на нелицеприятные фотки Торонто. 

Канада, которую не показывают туристам и иммигрантам. Вот вам настоящий Торонто.  

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/colonist...35355ad1a28511

----------


## Remarque

Вот ещё нашёл статью с яркими картинками Канады) 

Как бездомные обживают Торонто. 

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/colonist...461f3f84c1a100

На самом деле, я охотно верю, что там красивая природа. Как и в Штатах. Как и в России. Проблема многих  русскоязычных, живущих в западных странах в том, что они часто слишком субъективны. Показывают только хорошее. А о плохом, если и говорят, то как-то мимоходом. Разве это объективно? Нужно быть максимально беспристрастным, показывая как хорошее, так и плохое.

----------


## Ваня :)

Да как? Никак. Ёлки нет. Картошку с колой буду лопать. Я никого не приглашал и нигде не был с момента развития расстройства. Вот в Канаде, кажется, принято в 00:00 на НГ кого-то целовать... Эх...

А что? Я знаю, что в Канаде в больших городах много бездомных. Я сам бездомный. (Хорошая реклама для ответа на мои темы! )) Торонто, это, наверное, почти как Нью-Йорк. Не... Наверное, до Нью-Йорка там далеко. Или как Берлин. Я бы, вроде, в Ванкувер хотел. Но в Торонто есть подружка. А это много чего меняет. И Великие озера рядом./

----------


## Remarque

Значит, даже без мамы отмечать будешь? Кстати, обычную картошку есть будешь? Или ту самую, бельгийскую фри?) По поводу колы, недавно узнал, что в ней самое вредное - это ортофосфорная кислота. Она особенно сильно вредит зубам, намного сильнее, чем сахар. Теперь всегда покупаю только те виды колы, где нет этой дурацкой кислоты.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, а как ты себе подругу в Торонто-то нашёл? Она русскоязычная?

----------


## Remarque

А я сегодня отмечаю с родителями) Пока они там что-то готовят, я поудобнее улёгся на диване, укрылся альпаковым пледом из Перу и пишу всякую фигню на форуме)

----------


## Ваня :)

Нет. Я с мамой буду. Я имел в виду, что кроме нее, никого. Картошка деревенская. Мешок привезли. А бельгийская почему-то резко подорожала. 1.5 EUR тееперь.

Подружку я скорее не нашел, а отыскал. Да, она русскоязычная. Только целоваться не любит...  :Frown:  Она тоже псих. И так же, как и ты, хочет в Россию. Последний раз она была там лет в 7. Говорит, что в Канаде все напускно улыбаются, милые и добрые. Вот гады! А еще эти газончики аккуратно подстриженые. Уффф!/

----------


## Remarque

Вот видишь, что Запад с русскими людьми делает) А поживи ты сам тут, то вообще бы мясо сырым ел, разом отбросив все свои веганские предрассудки)

----------


## Remarque

> А бельгийская почему-то резко подорожала. 1.5 EUR тееперь.


 А у нас цены на чипсы в конце года примерно на 30% снизились) Я пару дней назад про запас несколько упаковок купил. Вроде за 65 центов каждую.

----------


## Remarque

> Подружку я скорее не нашел, а отыскал.


 А ты с ней в соцсетях познакомился?

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, не помню ли, писал ли уже об этом, но я недавно купил ради прикола веганское мороженое. В его составе белок из горошка. Мороженое в норме. Не айс, но для веганов вполне съедобно, хотя цена немного кусается. Около 4 евро за упаковку 500г)

----------


## Remarque

Перед этим вступил в дискуссию с одной женщиной на "дзене". Она там написала статью, в которой расхваливала свою дорогую куртку, но я ей резонно заметил, что куртка из полиэстера, а в нём тело плохо дышит. Сказал ей, что нужно покупать одежду из натуральных материалов - шерсти, хлопка, льна, шёлка, кожи, в конце концов. В идеале, конечно из 100%- го кашемира, если позволяют средства. Завязался спор)

----------


## Ваня :)

Я неправильно посчитал цену на картошку. Даже 1.6 EUR, а не 1.5 EUR.

Это моя давнешняя подружка. Которую удалось отыскать. Благодаря ей самой.

Аж плохо становится, когда слышу про мороженное из белка из горошка. )

У нас веганское на основе кокосового молока. Как обычный сорбет. А я люблю сорбет, когда очень жарко. Но оно 2.3 EUR стоит за махонький стаканчик.

А кто сказал, что в одежде из полиестера кожа дышит хуже, чем в одежде из кожи? Не, я не знаю. Просто спрашиваю. Не слышал о спортивной теплой одежде из кожи, в которой тело должно дышать. Обычно это синтетика. Хлопок - хорошо. Для повседневной одежды. Но по-моему спортивную из него или не делают, или делают очень редко. Лен - не знаю. Шелк из букашек, почти что. О шерсти и кашемире можно спорить. В любом случае, первым делом этическая составляющая.

Кстати, вот корреспондент DW убивает овечку. Речь идет о самом "гуманном" убийстве. В других случаях слово "бойня" соответствует сути. Но даже от этого убийства очень нехорошо. Почти уверен на постсоветских пространствах так не убивают.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, да ты погугли о недостатках из полиэстера. В жаркую погоду в такой одежде может быть некомфортно. Это связано с тем, что материал имеет большую плотность. Полиэстер плохо пропускает воздух, поэтому может нарушаться процесс потоотделения. В результате чего тело потеет и липнет на коже. Кстати, знаешь из чего делают полиэстер? По сути, это субпродукт нефти.

----------


## Remarque

Странно, что у вас так дорого стоит бельгийский фри. У нас упаковку 1000 г за 99 центов можно найти. Наверное, это ваши бизнесмены накручивают на него цену. Нужно ещё учитывать, что Бельгия граничит с Германией, а значит, расходы на транспортировку намного ниже, чем до Украины.

----------


## Remarque

У меня несколько рубашек из 100% льна, сделаны в Италии. Материал тонкий и прекрасно охлаждает даже летом, хоть рубашки и с рукавом.

----------


## Remarque

Одежду из азиатских стран я стараюсь не покупать, потому что слышал, что те жи китайцы используют химикалии для её покраски, которые уже давно не используют в европейских странах.

----------


## Remarque

Через несколько часов наступит НГ. Я в последние дни всё ждал, когда темпо напишет что-нибудь едкое в моей теме. Но он уже давно не заходит на форум. Жив ли он ещё? Интересно, скольких постоянных юзеров форум лишился в этом году?

----------


## Remarque

По крайней мере, Ваня пока что ещё на сайте)

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, хочу прокомментировать твой коммент про образование на Западе) Напишу лучше тут, чтобы не засорять топик про видео. 




> Но для несогласных есть другой рейтинг, где США относительно очень низко находятся. Рейтинг системы среднего образования. (2015) Там они на 28 месте. Россия на 34. Украина на 38 (как по мне, очень оптимистично, хотя я не знаю, сколько стран измерялись). А впереди планеты всей корейцы, сингапурцы, гонконгцы (кажется).


  Насколько я понимаю, ты это про исследование PISA? 

Напомню, что у меня есть с чем сравнивать, ведь я учился как в московской школе с углублённым изучением немецкого языка, так и в берлинской гимназии для богатых детей. Саму гимназию можно однозначно назвать элитной.

На мой взгляд, учёба в немецкой школе на порядок легче, чем в Москве. Немецкие школы отстают от российских по математике примерно на два класса. Это действительно так. Домашние задания в немецких школах задают, но не каждый день и намного меньше, чем в России. Сильное отставание немецких школ и по физике, и по химии. Нужно ещё отметить, что немецкая школьная программа по сравнению с российской сильно урезана. Многие темы по математике либо проходят совсем поверхностно, либо совсем не проходят.

Очень существенно немецкие школы отстают и по истории с географией. Хочешь простой пример? Вот в 7/8 классе в  немецкой школе проходят Французскую революцию. 

Знаешь, как её изучают? Школьники на первом занятии слушаят учителя. Он немного рассказывает им, что в таком-то году была эта революция и  называет  причины, к ней приведшие. А потом начинаются несколько недель так называемых "тематических проектов". 

Школьники в группах по 3-5 человек делают плакаты с ключевыми моментами этой революции. Копируют из учебников рисунки Робеспьера, выразают копиии и приклеивают их на плакаты, рисуют французские флажки и прочую фигню. Всё бы ничего, но это расстягивается на месяц. Учителя никого не торопят. Школьники сидят и просто рисуют плакаты в течение четырёх занятий. Никто не требует, чтобы ученики закончили эти плакаты дома. Всё бы ничего, но делается же это всё в группах. Одна группа делает один-единственный плакат. Обычно почти всю работу делают в группе те, кто более способен, остальные же болтают между собой. Учитель же просто подходит то к одной группе, то к другой, комментируя их плакаты, но ни к чему не принуждая. Нередко бывает так, что группа два занятия подряд делает плакат, а потом вдруг резко решает переделать его) 

Соответственно, всё начинается с самого начала. Достаётся новый большой чистый лист и школьники начинают всё рисовать и приклеивать заново. Вроде бы всё не так плохо, но знаний это особо не прибавляет. Те из учеников, кто поспособней, могут по окончании этого проекта немного рассказать об этой теме, а остальные почти ничего нового про Французскую революцию не узнают. Но важно при этим то, что одну и ту же оценку за плакат получает вся группа, вне зависимости от того, кто и сколько из её членов приложил своих усилий.

А теперь можно себе представить, что будет, если кто-нибудь придёт с проверкой и решит расспросить каждого из учеников про эту Французскую революцию.

----------


## Remarque

На самом деле, я мог бы тут месяцами рассказывать про немецкие школы и универы, благо, я видел всё это изнутри) Но, во-первых, у меня сейчас не так много свободного времени и, во-вторых, здесь это никому не интересно) Наверное, и так мои периодические комменты в своей теме вызывают у абсолютного большинства тех редких юзеров, что время от времени заглядывают в мой топик, как минимум удивление. И это ещё в лучшем случае) А те, кто более критичен, наверняка про меня думают, что-нибудь типа "что за фигню он там  опять курит?" и какое отношение это вообще имеет к су-форуму?)

----------


## Ваня :)

Возможно, ты учился в относительно хорошей школе в Москве. У нас тоже есть лицеи, которые считаются хорошим. Но, кажется, просто потому, что там учатся богатые. Я не знаю. Может и правда там система обучения более передовая. По идее, так должно быть.

Такой формат лучше зазубривания. И он нужен для нарабатывания soft skills.

В наших школах учителя не уважают учеников, в ученики учителей.

В моей школе химию преподавала биологичка, потому что химичка, которой было около 80-ти (или 73... не помню), как и учительнице истории, которая была ярой коммунисткой, постоянно болела. Она в химии не знала ничего. Вообще ничего. Просто не кем было заменить.

Ученики, как курили на переменках за гаражами, так и курят. Правда уже не за гаражами. Во дворах.

Один из класса получал хорошее образование только благодаря самому себе и тому, что был способным. Такого моего друга с руками и ногами забрала Германия. Остальные - лузеры, как я или страховые агенты.

Когда-то слушал рассказ учителя, который работал в США, а потом в Южной Корее (кажется). Мне запомнилось из его рассказа то, что он говорил, что в Корее он никогда не видел драки в школе, в то время, как в США они происходили каждый день (или почти каждый), он сказал.

----------


## Remarque

Да, моя московская школа действительно была престижной. Но я в ней учился кое-как. Домашние задания далеко не всегда делал. В свободное время после школы играл с одноклассниками в футбол. Да что там  в свободное время, ведь даже на уроках я с кем-нибудь играл на задних партах в крестики-нолики, "лесенку и змею", шашки и прочие настольные игры. Тогда в продаже можно было купить мини-версии, которые помещались на двух ладонях) В ту школу я попал благодаря маме, ведь она в ней преподавала немецкий. 
Впрочем, учителя мне говорили, что я способный. Но очень ленивый.

----------


## Remarque

> Такой формат лучше зазубривания. И он нужен для нарабатывания soft skills.


 Не соглашусь с этим. Зазубривание однозначно лучше. Пусть в тебя и вбивают знания, но лучше уж так, чем остаться совсем без них. Простой пример - это столицы европейских стран. Даже не африканских, не азиатских, не южноафриканских, а именно европейских, хотя они самые лёгкие. Абсолютное большинство тех студентов, с кем я учился в Гёттингенском универе, не знали, например, столицы Латвии, Литвы или Эстонии. Я спрашивал у них, если что. Хватало даже тех, кто не знал столицу Бельгии или Финляндии. В московской школе у нас даже двоечники знали европейские столицы)

----------


## Remarque

в смысле, южноамериканских, а не южноафриканских

----------


## Remarque

Несколько дней назад оставил к чужим статьям на "дзене" пару длинных комментов в поддержку Армении. Сегодня зашёл, а мои посты там заплюсовали за эти дни) Более ста плюсов от армян и русских) А вот азербайджанцы все поголовно минусуют) Там можно смотреть, кто из юзеров поставил плюсы, а кто минуснул. По фамилиям и именам всё ясно.
Мне неоднократно на обычных форумах уже говорили, что я вроде ничего прямо оскорбительного своим оппонентам не пишу, но людям всё равно обидно читать мои посты)

----------


## Ваня :)

Короче, надо тебе в Россию, а мне в Канаду.  :Smile: 

Я для тебя бандеровскую новость в дневниках подготовил.  :Smile:  Но никак не получается опубликовать.

----------


## Remarque

> Если я употребляю постоянно прилагательное "российский", это не вызывает каких-то обид или негодования у россиянина, живущего в России? Ну, просто, мне кажется, так правильно... Или нет?


 Ваня, конечно же, слово "российский" и из него производные варианты мне ни разу не кажутся оскорбительными) Помню, что ты когда-то давно, ещё вроде даже до моего появления на этом форуме, интересовался у других юзеров, считается ли выражения "ватник или ватный" оскорбительными? Я потом поже где-то прочитал этот твой коммент. 
На мой взгляд, ответ очевиден: да, это оскорбительно, учитывая контекст, в котором его обычно употребляют на Украине по отношению к русским.
Сразу же соглашусь, что и выражение "хохол" тоже можно назвать оскорбительным. Но вот слово "кацап", по-моему, намного его оскорбительнее. 

Кстати, ты же любишь математику и разные подсчёты? Ты уже задумывался, у кого - русских или украинцев больше оскорбительных выражений по отношению к соседнему народу?

Можно сейчас подсчитать) 

1. Оскорбительные выражения, которые используют по отношению к русским украинцы: 

- кацап 

- ватан/ватник (считаем все их производные за одно)

- москаль 

- колорад 

2. Оскорбления, которые используют русские по отношению к украинцам: 

- хохол 

- бандерлог/бандеровец/бендеровец (считаем их все за одно) 

-кастрюлеголовый 

- майдаун/ майданутый 


Это то, что мне прошло в голову навскидку. 

Дополни мой список по возможности)

----------


## Remarque

> А спросить я хотел вот что... Как вы знаете, в Украине очень болезненно воспринимают выражение "на Украине". Я думаю, все знают почему, но на всякий случай... Потому, что выражение "в Украине" означает в стране, а "на Украине" - на территории. И таким образом, украинцы это воспринимают, как отношение россиян к ним. Типа, не страна, а территория. Если бы, конечно, это была единственная проблема. Но почему то, как бы это сказать, неправильные этимологически выражения в России всегда обьясняют "Так исторически сложилось".


 

По поводу "в" или "на" Украине, по-моему, тоже ответ очевиден: правильный вариант - это "на Украине". С предлогом "в" однозначно режет слух. Могу даже совершенно чётко объяснить, почему) В варианте "в Украине" предлог и сама Украина произносятся как одно целое. Разве есть такая страна "Вукраина"? А когда произносишь "на Украине", то предлог и Украина не склеиваются в одно целое, а произносятся как две единицы: "На" и "Украине". В общем, здесь даже не вопрос политики, грамматики или архаики, а исключительно благозвучия. "На Украине" звучит однозначно красивее.
Вроде я прежде уже говорил, что в универе учил польский и болгарский. Оба этих языка намного проще русского, но и польский, и болгарский всегда мне казались какими искусственными языками, словно ты взял и исковеркал русский, а в результате получились эти западнославянские языки. 

Вообще, болгарский мне и сейчас кажется слишком грубым. У него есть твёрдый знак "ъ", который произносят как "ы". В результате, получаются Былгария и былгарин, а ещё забавно звучат болгарские слова на "я" : лято, хляб, сняг...) Меняешь на гласную"е" и получаются русские слова.

----------


## Remarque

Ну и болгарский, конечно, не западнославянский, а южнославянский.

----------


## Remarque

но всё равно мне по-прежнему и польский, и болгарский кажутся какими-то ущербными) ничего не могу с этим поделать)

----------


## Remarque

Сегодня несколько часов назад-таки сцепился с одним челом на "дзене". Он либерал, поклонник Навального и Каспарова, ведёт на "дзене" свой канал. Похоже, что я его конкретно вывел из себя. В итоге он психанул и удалил с ветки все свои комменты мне адресованные, зато написал в личку угрозы, что типа засудит меня за то, что я назвал перед этим его русофобом и пообещал заскринить его посты в поддержку Навального и отослать их в органы)

----------


## Remarque

Вообще, надо почаще устраивать такие баттлы один на один с либералами, чтобы держать их в тонусе)

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque. Там вчера в Вашингтоне ополченцы Капитолий штурмовали. Ты уже напечатал где-то длинный комментарий? Кого ты больше поддерживаешь? Трампа или Байдена?


 Я однозначно за Трампа) Очень опрадовался, когда он в прошлый раз выиграл. Но в этот раз у Трампа не было никаких шансов. Даже запросто вышел бы сегодня вечером на демонстранцию в Берлине в его поддержку перед посольством Штатов, если бы и сами американцы на неё подтянулись. А что, тогда бы наверняка и кто-нибудь из журналистов бы всё это шоу заснял, а я бы помахал всем в камеру)  Но на одиночный пикет я бы не вышел, я же не Грета Тунберг.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, насколько я понял из твоего коммента ниже, русский язык теперь во всех украинских школах под запретом? В смысле, не под полным запретом, но он преподаётся только как факультативный иностранный язык с парой-тройкой часов в неделю?

----------


## Remarque

> А спросить я хотел вот что... Как вы знаете, в Украине очень болезненно воспринимают выражение "на Украине". Я думаю, все знают почему, но на всякий случай... Потому, что выражение "в Украине" означает в стране, а "на Украине" - на территории. И таким образом, украинцы это воспринимают, как отношение россиян к ним. Типа, не страна, а территория.


 Ваня, здесь. твоя логика хромает. Берём, к примеру, похожие названия в России типа "на Ставрополье". Разве это оскорбительно для его жителей звучит? Да нет, все этот вариант используют и никто на него не обижается.

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, я так и понял, почему ты так обижен на Набата? Я что-то пропустил? Он же вроде относительно спокойный, в разборках на форуме прежде замечен не был, насколько могу судить.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, немного об украинском языке) Ещё вчера наткнулся на одну статью. Выложу её целиком) 



Подняла свои старые записи, где я составляла экзаменационные билеты по математике на украинском. И знаете, я прониклась. Не математикой, нет - а тем, как далеко шагнуло украинское государство в маразм попытках самоутвердиться. Я приведу несколько заданий, на которые предлагается ответить студентам на экзамене.

Как читать по-украински, все курсе?

Там где і - читаем И

там где И - читаем Ы

там где Е - читаем Э

там где Є - читаем Е

Все дьявольски наоборот! (с)

Итак,

Билет №1

1. Опуклі й неопуклі многокутники. Сума кутів опуклого многокутника.

2. Властивості кутів, утворених при перетині паралельних прямих січною.

3. Обґрунтувати тотожність ...

Похідна добутку, сталий множник, дотична до кола, перетворення дробу, кут нахилу...

Представляете, вытянуть такой экзаменационный билет?

----------


## Remarque

опуклый многопупник)) чё это за фигня, Ваня? ну это же несерьёзно) там же все ржать будут

----------


## Remarque

Я ещё понимаю, когда люди в деревнях поют свои песни на украинском, типа такой фольклор. Ну ещё общаются в быту на украинском. Но не могу себе представить, как можно заниматься математикой на украинском, да и вообще всей наукой? Это несерьёзно, Ваня.

----------


## Remarque

Но язык это ещё ладно, а вот я недавно совсем страшную новость для тебя, Ваня, прочёл) Думаю, ты в конкретном шоке будешь) Сейчас поищу её.

----------


## Remarque

В 2020 году более половины импортного рынка картофеля заняли Беларусь и Россия. Более того, в 2019 году на долю белорусов и россиян вообще пришлось как минимум 80% «картофельного» импорта. К этому же картофелеводы этих стран вообще вряд ли знали, что такое украинский рынок и где он находится.

Такого количества картофеля от «братских народов» Украина не видела даже во времена самой «дружбы», например, в период правления пророссийского Януковича. Более того, как минимум в последние 10 лет Россия и Беларусь вообще не фигурировали среди наших «картофельных» партнеров.

Начало российской картофельной экспансии

Импорт картофеля из России начал стремительно расти в прошлом году, когда в Украине полностью изменилась власть – президент, Верховная Рада и правительство. Конечно, кто-то может возразить, что в 2019-м как минимум полгода работали старый парламент и Кабмин, поэтому связывать нашествие российского картофеля и новую власть нет смысла.

Но детальный анализ данных таможни, который провел «Главком», показывает, что связь все-таки есть, как минимум он четко прослеживается во времени. Ведь картофель из России начали завозить только в октябре прошлого года. То есть тогда, когда уже активно работали и новый парламент со «слугами народа» в большинстве, и новое правительство во главе с Алексеем Гончаруком.

А дальше импорт картофеля из России начал набирать обороты. И если в октябре доля российского картофеля была в импорте на уровне 3,7%, то в декабре она достигла почти 20%.

Повний текст читайте тут: https://glavcom.ua/ru/articles/dieta...el-720993.html 

Ваня, ты только вдумайся в эти страшные цифры!) 20% импорта картофеля Украины - из России) Это же каждая пятая картофелина. Вот ты купил себе на НГ мешок бульбы в киевском супермаркете и вальяжно идёшь себе домой. Ничего вроде зрады не предвещает. Ты же вроде перед покупкой был уверен, что это нормальный такой самостийный картфель, ан нет, у тебя в мешке бульба из страны-агрессора. Но ты же об этом до последнего не догадывался, не так ли?) Ведь может же такое быть, да? Вот ты сварил москальскую бульбу и довольно уписываешь её за обе щёки, а она самая что ни на есть российская. Из Ставрополья или Рязани) Как думаешь, це зрада или всё-таки перемога?) 

Я ещё понимаю газ, ну тут бз российского газа, конечно, никак не обойтись, не вопрос, пусть он даже реверсом из Польши или Словакии, но в конечном итоге всё равно же из России. А тут тебе ещё и российский картофель. И это при украинских чернозёмах)

----------


## Remarque

Забыл вчера прокомментировать две вещи. Сейчас наверстаю упущенное)





> Это так, для Remarque'а. ) Фашизм, не правда ли?


 .  Ваня, насколько я понимаю, это риторический вопрос, не подразумевающий ответа? Но всё же украинские законы по отношению к языкам и правда похожи на какой-то фашизм. И ведь на Украине притесняется не только русский язык, но и венгерский на приграничных с этой страной территориях, из-за чего Венгрия по возможности блокирует все инициативы ЕС о поддержки Украины, накладывая на них вето, а ведь для принятия резолюций требуется единогласное решение всех членов ЕС. Либо хотя бы возддержание. Но Венгрия ведь не сохраняет нейтралитет, а вполне сознательно блокирует проукранские инициативы во время голосований.




> В связи с этим, говорили ли вам, что в Украине снова (теперь уж точно) запретили русский язык???? )


 Об этом тебе лучше спросить форумчан, живущих в России) На мой взгляд, русский язык всеми способами вытесняется из Украины, хотя пока что только в государственных учереждениях ( магазины я тоже к ним отношу) 

Но лично мне непонятна активная декоммунизация всего и вся на территории Украины. У вас людям уже давали реальные сроки за демонстрацию советской символики? Или всё ограничивалось пока что лишь штрафами? 

Ваня, прокомментируй ещё вот эту статью, плиз)


На Херсонщине наказали пенсионерку, которая распространяла советскую символику. 


Новотроицкий районный суд Херсонской области признал пенсионерку виновной в распространении коммунистической символики и пропаганде коммунистического тоталитарного режима (ч.2 ст.436-1 УК Украины) и присудил  5 лет лишения свободы, правда, потом заменив его на испытательный срок в один год. Сообщается, что на протяжении 2016-2018 годов женщина на своей странице в социальной сети "Одноклассники" распространяла фотографии и видео с изображением коммунистической символики. Стоит добавить, что российская соцсеть находилась под запретом на территории Украины, согласно указу Президента Украины № 133/2017 от 15 мая 2017 года. 9 ноября 2016 на "стене" "Одноклассников" пенсионерка опубликовала коллаж с советским государственным и партийным деятелем Леонидом Брежневым и текстовым сопровождением: "Если в Украине убрать барыг у власти, то через пять лет люди скажут — А нах*** нам та Европа".


22 января 2017 женщина добавила фото с изображением официальной эмблемы советского государства на красном фоне. Далее 27 октября 2018-го разместила несколько фотографий с советскими коммунистическими деятелями на фоне красного флага с изображением серпа и молота.  Сообщается, что обвиняемая полностью признала свою вину и раскаялась в распространении коммунистической  символики. Женщина заключила с прокурором соглашение о признании виновности для того, чтобы избежать реального срока заключения. Поэтому получила лишь год условного срока. 

22 января 2017 женщина добавила фото с изображением официальной эмблемы советского государства на красном фоне. Далее 27 октября 2018-го разместила несколько фотографий с советскими коммунистическими деятелями на фоне красного флага с изображением серпа и молота.  Сообщается, что обвиняемая полностью признала свою вину и раскаялась в распространении коммунистической  символики. Женщина заключила с прокурором соглашение о признании виновности для того, чтобы избежать реального срока заключения. Поэтому получила лишь год условного срока. 

Также суд обязал пенсионерку оплатить расходы по искусствоведческой экспертизе Киевского научно-исследовательского института судебных экспертиз от 12 июня 2020 на сумму в 11 440,80 грн.

Источник: https://society.comments.ua/news/dev...ku-665130.html
© Comments.ua


Ваня, ты поддерживаешь подобные решения украинского суда? Не кажутся ли они тебе откровенно фашистскими?

----------


## Ваня :)

Привет, украинофоб. ) Ну там у вас и нацики! 8\

Почему "кацап" оскорбительнее, чем "хохол"? У нас считается, что они одинаковой оскорбительности. ) Да и не совсем они оскорбительные. Бывают пооскорбительней.

"Ватник" не относится к россиянам только. У нас полно ватников. В США их много. Может даже в Канаде. Ну, и как видно, в Германии тоже. Но вообще, это, типа, выходцы из постсоветского пространства с определенным мышлением. Мой дядя и его жена чистые украинцы, но страшные ватники. А моя мама - порохобот. )

"Москаль" и "бандеровец" в Украине вообще не считаются оскорбительными. Это в России чего-то все злые такие. ) Эти два слова одинаковые по смыслу, но относятся к разным национальностям. Они ироничные. В России, такое чувство, всех, кто разговаривает на украинском называют бандеровцами. В таком случае, я с гордостью могу носить это определение. ) "Москаль" в Украине это тоже ироничное слово. Вот тебя вполне можно назвать "москалем". Оно не оскорбительное, а именно ироничное. Немного пренебрежительным можно считать слово "московиты". Оно относится именно к россиянам, так сказать, поддерживающим "имперские амбиции".

"Колорад" вообще к россиянам никак не относится. Так называли украинцев (ну и россиян и других, живущих в Украине или приехавших сюда поддержать), поддерживающих возможную окупацию и выбравших символом георгиевскую ленточку.

А что значит "кастрюлеголовый"? Я такого даже не слышал ни разу.

"Майданутый" - не знаю. Наверное, может быть оскорбительным, а может вызывать улыбку, означающую, какие эти люди, применяющие это слово, долбанутые. ) Будь проще. Кстати, беркутовцы, которых отправили разгонять Евромайдан, когда там были только студенты и им сопереживающие (именно эти беркутовцы были то ли из Донецкой области, то ли из Луганской, то ли из Крыма - не помню), в соцсетях оставляли сообщения (примерно): "Едем бить (там было какое-то другое слово, вроде) майданутых".

Ну вы там и напридумывали...

-----




> ...и польский, и болгарский всегда мне казались какими искусственными языками, словно ты взял и исковеркал русский, а в результате получились эти западнославянские языки.


 А тебе не казалось, что русский - это исковерканый "давньоруський" (он же в России древнерусский) язык? )

-----




> ...мне по-прежнему и польский, и болгарский кажутся какими-то ущербными)


 Совсем не нацистское утверждение. )

-----




> ...я назвал перед этим его русофобом...


 А че ты назвал его русофобом?

Кстати, оффтоп. Мне очень не нравится Навальный. Из-за мимики и поведения. Как в свое время очень не нравилась Савченко. Должно же было бы быть наоборот. Все таки оппозиция... Не знаю... Посмотрим...

А вам как? Ну, это не к тебе вопрос, Remarque. С тобой понятно. ) Я к более либеральным форумчанам.

-----




> Я однозначно за Трампа)


 Почему?




> Но в этот раз у Трампа не было никаких шансов


 Разве демократы не украли уверенную победу Трампа?

-----




> ...он преподаётся только как факультативный иностранный язык с парой-тройкой часов в неделю?


 Что тебе тут не нравится? Русский язык - это иностранный язык. Есть много русских школ. Почему в России, кстати нет ни одной украинской школы при том, что там около двух миллионов украинцев? )

-----




> Ваня, здесь. твоя логика хромает. Берём, к примеру, похожие названия в России типа "на Ставрополье".


 На Ставрополье - это на территории Ставрополья. Ставрополье - это не страна, а территория. Так же, как на Полесье, на Буковине, на Галичине. )

-----




> Подняла свои старые записи, где я составляла экзаменационные билеты по математике на украинском. И знаете, я прониклась. Не математикой, нет - а тем, как далеко шагнуло украинское государство в маразм попытках самоутвердиться. Я приведу несколько заданий, на которые предлагается ответить студентам на экзамене.
> 
> Как читать по-украински, все курсе?
> 
> Там где і - читаем И
> 
> там где И - читаем Ы
> 
> там где Е - читаем Э
> ...


 Думаешь, эта статья показывает россиян умными и совсем не нацистами? )

Особенно понравилось "как далеко шагнуло украинское государство в маразм попытках самоутвердиться". Да, украиский язык в Украине - страшный маразм. )




> чё это за фигня, Ваня? ну это же несерьёзно) там же все ржать будут


 Да, это тебе не выпуклый многоугольник.  :Big Grin: 

-----




> Но не могу себе представить, как можно заниматься математикой на украинском, да и вообще всей наукой? Это несерьёзно, Ваня.


 Страшно несерьезно. ) И много россиян так думают? ) Хорошо, хоть в быту и песни можно...  :Smile: 

-----

Что касается картофеля, покупаю только бельгийский или немецкий замороженый. Еще лопаем наш деревенский. Тот, что в магазинах весовой не покупаем, потому что тупо не умеем его жарить. Жутко невкусным получается. ) Мама иногда покупает себе для варки.

Я не нашел информации об объемах торговли с Россией за 2020. Но, вроде, они остаются большими. Из того, что сейчас в моем супермаркете есть российского могу вспомнить икру, кажется, снеки из рыбы тоже еще российские, кетчуп Хайнц, жевательные резинки Orbit (Dirol, вроде тоже - не помню, помню, что там есть желатин), туалетная бумага Zewa. Наверное, еще что-то есть. Раньше еще были спички и инсектициды. В начале войны некоторые супермаркеты на ценниках помечали, что товар из России. Еще в Украине по лицензии делается пиво "Балтика" и еще какое-то.

-----

Режимы в Венгрии и Польше критикуются другими членами ЕС, как такие, в которых сворачиваются демократические нормы. Это также в меньшей мере касается Чехии. Украина приняла закон, который предполагает в школах с иностранным языком обучения так же обучение некоторых(!) предметов на украинском языке. Потому что выпускники этих школ совершенно не знают украинский язык. Ну, а стремление к тому, чтобы граждане Украины с украинским паспортом, где единственный государственный язык - украинский, знали украинский язык - это, конечно, страшный фашизм. С Венгрией у нас проблемы, потому что Венгрия раздает украинцам венгерские паспорты, зная, что в Украине запрещено двойное гражданство. Ну, еще агитирует венгров голосовать за провенгерские партии. Последний скандал был, когда на каком-то собрании украинского госоргана на Закарпатье пели венгерский гимн.

Коммунистический режим в Украине приравнивается к нацистскому. Потому что ассоциируется с такими штуками, как Голодомор или, например, заточение и расстрелы дессидентов. Носить в Украине коммунистическую символику - это все равно, что носить свастику. Во Львове тоже, кстати словили какого-то киевлянина в шапке-ушанке с серпом и молотом. Он сказал, что не знал, о том, что такие шапки носить нельзя, и купил ее на барахолке, потому что было холодно. Поэтому, думаю, 5-летний срок ему заменят на оправдание. ) Или, как бабушке, - условно год, если информация точная. )

-----

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> .Привет, украинофоб. ) Ну там у вас и нацики!


 
Привет, Ваня) Да скорее у вас они там. Вот в новостях  писали, что аккурат  в начале нового года по центру Киева прошёл очередной факельный парад бандеровцев, в связи с чем посол Израиля в Киеве выразил протест. Ведь было же это, да? Ты в этом параде лично не участвовал, а, Вань?) 

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5fef7...947594d4e74e2?



> Совсем не нацистское утверждение. )


 Действительно, ни капли) Это же моё личное мнение и меня ничуть не заденет, если, например, поляки и болгары будут считать, что это именно русский язык исковеркан. Заметь, что я ни разу не призываю искоренять какой-либо язык. Я за их максимальное разнообразие. Соответственно, меня никак нельзя обвинить в лингвистическом фашизме) Но всё же настоящая наука и культура могут в данный момент основываться лишь на довольно ограниченном количестве языков. Остальные языки ввиду своей ограниченности просто не потянут. 

Представь себе, что высшая математика или физика вдруг ни с того ни с сего начнут преподаваться на каком-нибудь малоизвестном языке африканского племени. Их языку просто не хватит слов. Просто если взять тот же русскиий язык, то он для своего развития успешно впитал, к примеру, греческие и латинские термины, без которых немыслимы были бы юриспруденция и философия. Английский, немецкий и французский тоже, конечно, конкретно обогатили русский язык. А вот украинский сейчас находится на уровне русского трёхсотлетней давности.

Да, кстати, я ведь был отнюдь не единственным студентом у нас на славистике, кому другие славянские языки казались исковерканными) У нас там и русскоязычные студентки независимо от меня об этом неоднократно говорили) Получается, либо у нас в своё время в Гёттингене было сборище филологов-фашистов/ок, либо всё-таки мы все были более-менее в норме)

----------


## Ваня :)

> А вот украинский сейчас находится на уровне русского трёхсотлетней давности.


 Я так понимаю, мы сейчас начнем спорить, кто старше, Киев или Москва.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Я так понимаю, мы сейчас начнем спорить, кто старше, Киев или Москва.


 Да нет, возраст городов мне без разницы. Я лишь к тому, что русский ввиду своей многогранности вполне подходит для науки в отличие от украинского.

----------


## Ваня :)

Пиши еще!  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, ты там так много всего написал, что я даже не знаю с чего начать - с твоего вопроса о порнографии или дочери Порошенко)

----------


## Remarque

Посмотрел твоё фото обеих дочерей Порошенко. У той, что постарше, какие-то холодные мужские глаза. А младшая, которая тебе нравится, явно не в моём вкусе. У нас в универе я, кстати, в своё время встречал коренных немок с похожей внешностью. И дочери Путина тоже не в моём вкусе, раз это тебя так беспокоит, если это вообще они на фотках, которые выложены в инете, в чём я не особо уверен)

----------


## Remarque

Блин, не заметил твоего ответа, пока набирал текст) Начал, увы, не с той темы)

----------


## Ваня :)

Ничего! Давай сначала о Саше, а потом о порно!  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Порнография меня не интересует по двум причинам:

1) Это всё постановка и мне очень неприятно думать, что пока там два голых человека кувыркаются в кровати, рядом с ними стоят люди и всё снимают на камеру. Думаю, что и сами артисты не получают от этого удовольствие, а просто всё делают на автомате.

2) Чисто теоретически, чтобы порнография лично для меня была интересной, в ней мне должны нравиться оба человека (в моём случае - как мужчина, так и женщина), но такого точно не будет, поэтому порно я не интересуюсь. Кстати, тебе, похоже, тоже неприятно видеть в порнофильмах мужчин, раз ты предпочитаешь лезбийские?

----------


## Remarque

> А что значит "кастрюлеголовый"? Я такого даже не слышал ни разу.


 Ну у вас же на Майдане некоторые особо ярые экземпляры надевали на головы кастрюли) В инете полно мемов на эту тему с кучей фоток украинцев с кастрюлями на головах. На российских сайтах их регулярно называют "кастрюлеголовыми", а порой и просто "кастрюлями")

----------


## Remarque

> Кстати, оффтоп. Мне очень не нравится Навальный. Из-за мимики и поведения. Как в свое время очень не нравилась Савченко. Должно же было бы быть наоборот. Все таки оппозиция... Не знаю... Посмотрим...


 . Мне Навальный тоже не нравится. Несколько лет назад я на ютюбе смотрел ролик какого-то специалиста по мимике и жестам. Не помню, как эта профессия называется. Но тот спец регулярно детально комментирует выступления известных политиков. Насчёт Навального тот человек тоже довольно отрицательо высказался. Например, Навальный в своих роликах регулярно тычет укатательным пальцем в камеру, этим он хочет как бы сократить виртуальную дистанцию между собой и зрителем, но тот мужик говорил, что у Навального этот жест получается скорее угрожающим) Примерно как на плакатах "Ты записался в комсомольцы?") Ещё Навальный на видео регулярно поднимает ладони вверх. Тот специалист этот жест трактовал, что Навальный типа призывает в свидетели небеса) Мол, Навальный глаголет истину и клянётся в ней, а обитатели небес это типа подтвержают) В общем, тот специалист делал очень подробный разбор телодвижений, мимики и жестов Навального.

----------


## Remarque

На самом деле, это тема мимики и жестов очень интересна, особенно если её применять на Зеленского с Порошенко)

----------


## Remarque

> А че ты назвал его русофобом?


  Он поддерживал западные санкции против России. Для меня такой человек однозначно русофоб и враг. Это без вариантов, ведь санкции вредят и простому населению. Они приводят к тому, что сокращаются налоги и рабочие места, а бюджет страны теряет деньги. Если человек просто в оппозиции и критикует Путина, то он имеет на это полное право. Но поддержка западных санкций для меня явный признак русофоба.

----------


## Remarque

Соответственно, и Хуанита Тихановская тоже враг Беларуси, раз она постоянно призывает западные страны в том числе и к экономическим санкциям против белорусских предприятий. Это без вариантов, ведь она сознательно пытается навредить экономике страны, а значит, и её жителям.

----------


## Remarque

> На Ставрополье - это на территории Ставрополья. Ставрополье - это не страна, а территория. Так же, как на Полесье, на Буковине, на Галичине. )


 Но ведь суть в том, что в России не обижаются на территориальные названия с предлогом "на", а вот на Украине это людей почему-то задевает.


Ваня, а как ты относишься к творчеству украинского поэта Тараса Шевченко?)

В знаменитом стихотворении Тараса Шевченко «Заповіт» есть такие строки:

Як умру, то поховайте
Мене на могилі
Серед степу широкого
На Вкраїні милій…» 

Почему это он пишет НА Вкраине?) Он же типа самый известный поэт Украины, эталон качества для украинского языка, а использует всё равно "НА")

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, иными словами, ты не согласен с классиком украинской поэзии, я тебя правильно понимаю?

----------


## Remarque

Я же ранее уже говорил, что симпатизирую Трампу) Уже за одно то, что он в своё время на встрече стран Большой семёрки и Украины не подал Порошенко руку, хотя тот униженно стоял и ждал. А ведь он тогда был президентом) Когда журналисты спросили Порошенко об этой сцене, то он завопил, что это всё российская пропаганда) Но ведь в инете есть же видео той встречи. Так что Порошенко просто врёт.

А американцы просто подло ограничили свободу слова, когда заблокировали Трампу его твит.

----------


## Remarque

> Почему в России, кстати нет ни одной украинской школы при том, что там около двух миллионов украинцев? )


 . 

В России просто нет потребности в украинских школах, ведь сами родители украинсих школьников хотят, чтобы их дети максимально интегрировались в российское общество, а без хорошего знания русского языка это очень проблематично. Здесь нет никакой политики, а просто прагматичный подход.

----------


## Remarque

> Что тебе тут не нравится? Русский язык - это иностранный язык.


 . 
Ваня, а с какой это радости вы русский сделали иностранным языком? Ты помнишь, что обещал Кучма, становясь президентом Украины?

Приходя к власти летом 1994-го, Леонид Кучма обещал сделать вторым 
государственным языком в стране русский, грозился остановить разгул преступности и преодолеть экономический спад. 

https://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/news/2002/10/18/4369970/

----------


## Ваня :)

Remarque. Ну, третий же раз уже говорю... ) Ставрополье - территория, Украина - страна, Полесье, Буковина - территории. На Полесье говорить правильно - никто не обижается. На Украине - не правильно...

У Тараса не только тут лажа. Например, он пишет:

Мені однаково чи буду я жить в УкрАїні чи ні...

Вас наслушался.  Он же в Санкт-Петербурге тусил... )

Что в этом радует, так это популяризация украинского языка.  :Smile: 

-----

Тебе не кажется, что в эту ветку только мы заходим? Другие форумчане даже не проверяют ее, когда заходят на форум. )

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, то есть, Кучма просто обманул русскоязычных украинцев, так, да?

----------


## Ваня :)

> Леонид Кучма обещал сделать вторым государственным языком в стране русский...


 Сделал?  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Тебе не кажется, что в эту ветку только мы заходим? Другие форумчане даже не проверяют ее, когда заходят на форум.)


 . Ну а какая разница? Или ты для них стараешься?) В принципе, мне без разницы, прочитает кто-то или нет. Главное, что я увековечил свои сиюминутные мысли на этом форуме)

----------


## Remarque

> Сделал?


 Да он обманул, как обычно, у вас же вечно все президенты врут, что Кучма, что Порошенко, что Зеленский, все что-то обещают, но ничего не делают. Вот Зеленский обещал прекратить войну, это было его главным лозунгом перед выборами, люди ему поверили и проголосовали за него, но ты же понимаешь, что войну он не остановит.

----------


## Remarque

> Коммунистический режим в Украине приравнивается к нацистскому. Потому что ассоциируется с такими штуками, как Голодомор или, например, заточение и расстрелы дессидентов. Носить в Украине коммунистическую символику - это все равно, что носить свастику. Во Львове тоже, кстати словили какого-то киевлянина в шапке-ушанке с серпом и молотом. Он сказал, что не знал, о том, что такие шапки носить нельзя, и купил ее на барахолке, потому что было холодно. Поэтому, думаю, 5-летний срок ему заменят на оправдание. ) Или, как бабушке, - условно год, если информация точная. )


 . 

Формулировки какие-то странные) Что значит "Голодомор"? Ну да, был он в те времена, но не только на территории Украины, но и в России. Неурожай привёл к голоду. Не нужно на коммунистов всех собак вешать. В продвинутой Европе, к которой так стремится Украина, коммунизм ни разу не запрещён. У нас в Берлине, например, крупнейший мемориал-парк с захоронениями советскихх солдат в Трептов-парке. Там и памятники советским солдатам, и всё что угодно. В Германии можешь повсюду ходить с советской символикой и слушать советский гимн. Некоторые русскоязычные здесь так и делают. А вот почитание Бандеры даже у ваших соседей поляков карается тюремных сроком)

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, я тут дедушку Зюганова даже уважать начал, он ведь нынче поздравил всех верующих с Рождеством) Молодец) Зато Ленин наверняка в гробу вертится от таких поздравлений) 

https://kprf.ru/rus_soc/74639.html

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, а если честно, то я просто очень хочу набрать 1.000 комментов на этом форуме) Уже совсем немного осталось. Если меня к тому времени здесь не забанят, то наберу красивое число и надолго успокоюсь. Потом, может, вообще  очень долго ничего комментировать не буду)

----------


## Remarque

У Тихановской же вроде высшее образование, да ещё гуманитарное. Несколько месяцев назад ей подарили на приёме в Словакии колокольчик, сказав, чтобы позвонила в него, когда Белоруссия будет готова к переменам. Блин, ну неужели Светка-котлетка ни капли не разбирается в символике? Колокольчик вешают коровам на шею и отводят в стойло, чтобы всю оставшуюся жизнь доить. Мууууууу) Ну или отправят Хуаниту сразу на убой.

----------


## Morpho

Ване за самый первый вчерашний пост поставила бы лайк, если бы функционал сайта позволял. Прямо жирный такой лайк, умничка просто). 
Ремарк полемизирует, как мальчишка, я уже сомневаюсь, точно ли он филолог-славист из прославленного им Гёттингена.  И почему-то всё время ждёт, что его забанят. Я смотрю, жизнь парнишку совсем не щадит). Ладно, приблизим его к заветной тысячи).

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, не надо больше о порно, я тебя умоляю) Ты же относительно взрослый человек, даже по своим собственным меркам. Чти интересного в порнофильмах-то? Там же всегда всё одно и то же. 

Зачем обязательно включать порно, если пригласил к себе подругу? Блин, ну ей же это вряд ли интересно. Включи подруге лучше мелодраму, комедию, триллер, ужасы, наконец) Купи там для просмотра чипсы, колу, картошку-фри, суши... и будет тебе счастье) 

Ваня, а ты сейчас в квартире с мамой живёшь?

----------


## Remarque

> Я не помню спрашивал ли. Какая альтернатива самоубийству? Семью не предлагать. Музыкантом становится уже явно поздно. На обучение денег не хватит. Да и блин! Уже 36 лет! Я не хочу жить до 50!


 На самом деле, альтернатив выше крыши) Ты мог бы попасть в Германию не в качестве студента, а беженца. В Берлине хватает украинских нелегалов, если что. У меня в квартире даже гостил один молодой западенец-нелегал много лет назад, где-то в 2006-м году. Я же не предлагаю тебе жить до 50-ти. Но год-два ты вполне мог бы пожить в своё удовольствие. Побывать в живописных местах страны, напиться вдоволь пива, удовлетворить свои половые потребности, которые тебя так волнуют, походить на курсы немецкого-английского. А потом уже с чистой совестью совершать то, к чему ты стремишься. В Германии, насколько могу судить, довольно легко можно получить статус беженца, а значит, и ежемесячное пособие и бесплатные медицинские услуги, включая и АДы.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Чти интересного в порнофильмах-то?


 Ой, да ладно. Там много всего интиресного. Можно с образовательной целью смотреть. Я лично всегда убеждал себя, что именно так и делаю.




> Ваня, а ты сейчас в квартире с мамой живёшь?


 Угу!




> Ты мог бы попасть в Германию не в качестве студента, а беженца.


 Не мог бы. Украина - безопасная страна. Разве что в качестве политического беженца.




> В Берлине хватает украинских нелегалов, если что.


 Это не то, что мне надо.




> ...удовлетворить свои половые потребности...


 Мне не потребности удовлетворять надо. Мне любовь надо. Чистый не надкушеный фрукт.




> В Германии, насколько могу судить, довольно легко можно получить статус беженца, а значит, и ежемесячное пособие и бесплатные медицинские услуги, включая и АДы.


 Если бы я был из Сирии и таки его получил, то жить в приюте для беженцев и получать 100 с чем-то EUR на карманные расходы - не то, ради чего можно прожить еще несколько лет./

----------


## Remarque

> Разве что в качестве политического беженца.


  Да, именно его. В чём проблема-то? Расскажешь немцам увлекательную историю - всё будет в норме.





> Мне не потребности удовлетворять надо. Мне любовь надо. Чистый не надкушеный фрукт.


  Тогда тебе тем более нужно забыть о порно) Ибо порно и чистота - вещи несовместимые. Если ты хочешь соответствовать ненадкушенному фрукту, то будь добр забыть о порнографии. Как вообще одно с другим стыкуется?

----------


## Remarque

> Если бы я был из Сирии и таки его получил, то жить в приюте для беженцев и получать 100 с чем-то EUR на карманные расходы - не то, ради чего можно прожить еще несколько лет./


  Там выплаты намного больше ста евро, тем более, ты мог подрабатывать, да и никто ведь не заставляет тебя жить в общежитии для беженцев. Можно подыскать недорогую комнату, а государство оплатит тебе его аренду. Германия давно уже поняла свои ошибки и ликвидирует по возможности общежития для беженцев, расселяя их в более приемлимые условия, чтобы избежать образования гетто.

----------


## Remarque

> Мне вот, Remarque, иногда кажется, что Порошенко по настоящему верит в Бога. Такое вообще возможно? Чтобы олигарх, заработавший каким-то образом столько бабла верил в бога? По-крайней мере, семья у него традиционная. И он ооочень много времени уделяет церковным вопросам. Это по-настоящему или чтоб нравится народу? Мне иногда кажется, что первое. Вот Путин верит в бога?


  Насчёт Путина не знаю, но вот Порошенко очень далёк от Бога. Просто играет на публику. Для меня очевидно, что весь этот цирк с декоммунизацией Порошенко затеял, чтобы просто насолить России, а не ради самих украинцев. Чтобы порвать культурные связи между двумя народами.

----------


## Morpho

> Зачем обязательно включать порно, если пригласил к себе подругу? Блин, ну ей же это вряд ли интересно. Включи подруге лучше мелодраму, комедию, триллер, ужасы, наконец) Купи там для просмотра чипсы, колу, картошку-фри, суши... и будет тебе счастье)


 Ой, я нимагу) 
Интересно, куда слепой может привести слепого?)

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, ты вот не так давно интересовался легальными играми на компе, в которых бы не было убийств животных. А у тебя в детстве была приставка Денди? У меня была, конечно) Помню Стрит файтер, Супер Марио, нанчики, Аладдина, Кота Феликса, Капитана Америку, черепах ниндзя, гонки и многие другие игры. Сегодня зашёл на "дзен" и прямо ностальгией повеяло, когда прочитал, что один юзер на Алиэкспрессе заказал себе чуть ли не всю коллекцию игр Денди в количестве 620 игр которая помещается на флэшке) В комплект входят и джойстики, конечно) Флэшка с  hdmi разъемом вставляется в соответствующий разъём телевозора. Всё это удовольствие стоит 1.000 р. Блин, ну почему такого набора у меня не было в детстве(( Последний раз играл на приставке ps2 более 10-ти лет назад, а вот игры на компе меня никогда не привлекали. Не знаю, может, стоит ради прикола заказать себе эту флэшку? Нужно будет подумать)https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ebfd...8ab778a7eef252

----------


## Ваня :)

> Ваня, ты вот не так давно интересовался легальными играми на компе, в которых бы не было убийств животных.


 Это когда???? 8) Уже легенды ходят. )

----------


## Remarque

Не помню точно. Примерно пару месяцев назад ты про игры спрашивал.

----------


## Ваня :)

Игры, где у главного героя есть психические расстройства. ) Обрастаю легендами.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Да, я про них.

Ваня, сейчас я тебя одной из самых популярных в Германии песен за последние годы порадую) Это отнюдь не Рамштайн) Оставлю её в музыкальном разделе для вас с Traumerei)

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, меня и правда прежде немного мучила совесть, что я скачиваю пиратские версиии фильмов. Но после недавней блокировки аккаунтов Трампа я ясно понял, что имею полное право скачивать что захочу когда и сколько, дабы поквитаться с фейсбуком, твитером, ютубом и прочими инстарамами) Кто-то же должен отoмстить за Дональда) Сейчас мой макбук забит почти на 500 гб одними сериалами) Я себе недавно заказал ещё целиком серебряный алюминиевый Sony Vaio с процом i7, если вдруг мак неожиданно навернётся.

----------


## Ваня :)

Ты прекрасно поквитаешся с правообладателями, а не с FB, Twitter и Google.

Почему бы тебе просто не байкотировать их и не пользоваться?

Кстати, вот тебе радость: FB попалил 5-го президента Украины на ботоферме.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Ты прекрасно поквитаешся с правообладателями, а не с FB, Twitter и Google.
> 
> Почему бы тебе просто не байкотировать их и не пользоваться?
> 
> Кстати, вот тебе радость: FB попалил 5-го президента Украины на ботоферме.


 Не верится что-то. Думаю, и правообладатели со всеми соцсетями заодно, ведь они же активно рекламируют свои фильмы на их ресурсах. Как видишь, я зрю в корень)

----------


## Ваня :)

То есть ты будешь квитаться с FB, Twitter и Google, продолжая ими пользоваться?  :Smile: 

Так почему ты поддерживаешь Трампа?  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Из простого чувства справедливости, ведь у него возможно украли победу на этих выборах. Даже в западных СМИ во время выборов промелькнула инфа, что в некоторых штатах количество проголосовавших превышает численность жителей, то есть, вписывали просто "мёртвых душ". В общем, какая-то мутная там история.

----------


## Ваня :)

А в Германии ты поддерживаешь "Альтернативу для Германии"? Почему?

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, я не сторонник этой AfD и никогда им не был. В Германии у неё очень противоречивая репутация. С одной стороны, она считается партией интеллектуалов, с другой же - партией правых. Эта АдГ поймала хайп, когда был массовый приток беженцев из Сирии, ведь верхушка этой партии была однозначно против их прибытия в страну. Немало немцев в те годы голосовало за неё, в том числе и русскоязычная диаспора. Более того, даже в руководстве этой партии есть русские немцы. В последние пару лет АдГ перестала быть модной, но некоторые по-прежнему за неё голосуют из протеста против другух немецких партий.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, ты недавно упомянул про своего двоюродного брата. Какие у тебя с ним отношения? Он знает о твоих намерениях? Ты с ним вообще поддерживаешь контакт?

----------


## Ваня :)

А кого ты поддерживаешь в Германии? Зеленые плохие?

Кого ты поддерживаешь в Украине? Что в первую очередь должна сейчас сделать Украина?

С братом контакт не поддерживаю. Он поддерживает контакт с моей мамой, поскольку его мама живет в США и поддерживает контакт с моей.

О моих намерениях не догадывается, так как я с ним не общаюсь. Раньше спрашивал, но я дурачился и он не воспринимал это всерьез.

Кто из интеллектуалов поддерживает АдГ?]

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, я в данный момент не стал бы голосовать ни за одну из немецких партий. "Зелёные" в Германии тоже достаточно враждебно по отношению к России настроены, поддерживая против неё санкции. В этом плане та же АдГ намного предпочтительнее, ведь она настаивает на снятиии всех санкций. Есть ещё коммунистическая партия , она достаточно популярна в Восточной Германии, обычно набирая на выборах 5-7 процентов. "Зелёные" получают в среднем немного меньше её. Эта ПДС тоже требует снятия санкций с России. В Германии я ходил на выборы бундесканцлера лишь один раз, много лет назад. Интересно было посмотреть на всю эту процедуру)

Ваня, по поводу интеллектуалов в АдГ. 


- Основатель партии: Бернд Луке в 1991 году получил докторскую степень.

С 1998 года Лукке является профессором экономики в Гамбургском университете. 


- Сопредседатели партии: Йорг Мойтен с 1982 по 1989 год он изучал экономику в Мюнстере и в Майнце — в Майнцском университете, а в 1989 году получил учёную степень по экономике.

С 1989 по 1993 год он занимался научными исследованиями на факультет финансов Кёльнского университета и в 1993 году защитил докторскую диссертацию по налогу на Церковь.

После получения докторской степени, в 1993—1996 годах он работал консультантом в Министерстве финансов земли Гессен. С 1997 года он в должности профессора преподавал экономику в Кёльнском  
университете государственного управления. В апреле 2016 года был избран депутатом Ландтага земли Баден-Вюртемберг. 


Учредительный съезд "Альтернативы для Германии" состоялся 14 апреля 2013 года в Берлине. Её лидером избрана "Тройка" из профессора экономики Бернда Лукке, предпринимательницы Фрауке Петри и журналиста Конрада Адама . В руководство была также избрана проживающая в Германии профессор СПбГУ Ирина Смирнова.

----------


## Remarque

> Кого ты поддерживаешь в Украине? Что в первую очередь должна сейчас сделать Украина?


 У вас же есть пророссийская Оппозиционная платформа. Наверное, она смогла бы как-нибудь договориться с Россией. Но эта партия же вроде только в восточной части Украины популярна? Вряд ли она сможет победить на следующих выборах. Думаю, Украина должна просто смириться с потерей Крыма, чтобы наладить отношения с Россией. А потом можно уже договориться об реинтеграции ДНР-ЛНР в состав Украины в качестве автономных регионов. Помимо этого, обязательно посадить тех украинских военных, кто совершал военные преступления на Донбассе. И выплатить её жителям компенсации. Без этих двух пунктов жители ДНЛР вряд ли захотят вернуться в состав Украины. 

Кроме того, у вас же есть неглупые женщины вроде Лукаш и Бондаренко. Я бы лично за них проголосовал. А вообще, я бы не допустил на следующие выборы ни Порошенко, ни Зеленского. Они уже доказали свою полную несостоятельность в качестве президентов. Не удивлюсь, кстати, если у вас в следующий раз ваш мэр Кличко замахнётся на пост президента) Хотя я бы лично и его тоже не допустил на выборы. Тогда уж лучше вашу Юльку Тимошенко.

----------


## Ваня :)

Янукович - доктор экономических наук, профессор.

Какие програмные пункты ОПЗЖ тебе кажутся правильными?

Чем тебе нравится Лукаш?

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, я слишком мало знаком с политикой на Украине, поэтому, естественно, моё мнение априори не может быть объективным. Ваша оппозиция, например, предлагает возобновить кооперацию между предприятиями Украины и России. Для меня очевидно, что это выгодно в немалой степени самой Украине. Далее, лидеры вашей оппозиции предлагали покупать газ напрямую у России без стран-посредников ЕС. Вы же им переплачиваете сотни миллионов долларов за реверс. Вам  этих денег ни капли не жалко? Они бы наверняка пригодились украинской экономике. 

Потом ещё поставки российской вакцины. Ваш лидер оппозиции Медведчук же вроде привился российской вакциной? Россия предлагала же создать совместное российско-украинское предприятие, чтобы оно на территории самой Украины выпускало этот "Спутник". Ваша оппозиция была за этот проект, а Зеленский против. Он потом пытался в одном интервью оправдаться, что, мол, не знает, как объяснить украинцам, почему Украина не хочет её покупать у России? А чего тут объяснять-то? Сказал бы прямо, что из-за своих политических убеждений он против покупки российской вакцины. В итоге, Украина заказала вакцину у китайцев. Но вот даже в самой Германии репутация у российской вакцины на порядок лучше, чем у китайской. Эффективность китайской вакцины в лучшем случае 60%. Об этом в каком-то медицинском онлайн-журнале писали. В общем, китайская вакцина - это самое-самое дно. Вашему Зеленскому в принципе без разницы, сколько украинцев погибнет от коронавируса, раз он из-за политики запрещает использовать российскую вакцину. 

Но я что-то не вижу полной последовательности в этом плане. Если не хотите покупать российскую продукцию, то блокируйте абсолютно все поставки. Украина же в последние пару лет закупает в России в большом количестве мясо, картошку и многие другие продукты.
Раз вы против российской продукции, то не покупайте вообще ничего у России. Но вы же продолжаете закупки. Так почему же это? Не вижу в этом логики.

А Лукаш просто хорошо смотрится в ваших политических ток-шоу. Я смотрел некоторые из них на ютюбе.

----------


## Ваня :)

Не знаю, как сейчас. В начале войны российский газ напрямую из России в Украину стоил на около $100 дороже, чем реверсом из Европы. Такие вот трудности логистики и рыночная цена. )


Медведчук - не лидер оппозиции. Он известен, больше всего, как кум Путина. И мне все таки интиресно, как тебе семейные ценности президента? Вы же за семейные ценности и православие?


Сейчас рейтинги Слуг, ОПЗЖ и ЕС примерно сравнялись. Что-то около 18-20% у каждой. А знаешь почему? 3 телеканала - ОПЗЖ, 3 телеканала - ЕС и, по крайней мере, 2 олигарха и их телеканалы очень лояльно относятся к Зеленскому. Простая арифметика. )

----------


## Remarque

> Не знаю, как сейчас. В начале войны российский газ напрямую из России в Украину стоил на около $100 дороже, чем реверсом из Европы. Такие вот трудности логистики и рыночная цена. )
> 
> 
> Медведчук - не лидер оппозиции. Он известен, больше всего, как кум Путина. И мне все таки интиресно, как тебе семейные ценности президента? Вы же за семейные ценности и православие?
> 
> 
> Сейчас рейтинги Слуг, ОПЗЖ и ЕС примерно сравнялись. Что-то около 18-20% у каждой. А знаешь почему? 3 телеканала - ОПЗЖ, 3 телеканала - ЕС и, по крайней мере, 2 олигарха и их телеканалы очень лояльно относятся к Зеленскому. Простая арифметика. )


 Ваня, мне трудно судить о семейных ценностях Путина, потому что у меня нет проверенной и достоверной информации. А спекулировать на эту тему я не хочу. Это необъективно. Мне смешно, когда я слышу домыслы, что у Кабаевой от него дети. А факты будут? Или просто журналистская болтовня на эту тему? Мне нужны только неопревержимые доказательства, если уж речь заходит об этом. 
Знаю, что Путин развёлся со своей жений. Но на этом точка. Большего я ничего не знаю о его семейной жизни. Да, я против того, что люди разводятся. Но ведь по статистике в России больше половины браков со временем распадается. Наверное, и на Украине примерно такая же ситуация. А если так, то ты готов осудить всех людей поголовно, кто на Украине развёлся? Если ты предъявляешь это Путину, то будь последователен и предъяви это всем живущим на Украине, чтобы не было двойных стандартов, согласен?

----------


## Ваня :)

Я вообще против института семьи и существования человечества.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, надеюсь, ты понимаешь, что этот коронавирис и связанное с ним закрытие границ не просто так? Это знак тебе свыше) По идее, ты должен как-нибудь переосмыслить свою жизнь, пока есть время. А если серьёзно, то будет всё-таки очень жаль, если ты потратишь непонятно на что вырученные за квартиру деньги, ведь границы же в ближайшие месяцы вряд ли откроют, а жить-то всё это время на что-то надо. Лично я тебе очень сочувствую, но даже не знаю, чем помочь. Мог бы тебе хотя бы показать Берлин, но ты же всё равно не приедешь, хотя у меня можно было бы без проблем переночевать. Ты мог бы даже прихватить с собой Traumerei. Наверное, ей интересно было бы посмотреть на Германию. Но, увы, наши желания далеко не всегда совпадают с нашими возможностями. И ещё мне будет очень жаль твою маму, если у тебя всё-таки дойдёт до су. Не знаю, как она это перенесёт, хоть ты уже и говорил, что уже с ней всё обговорил. Реальность всё-таки сильно отличается от разговоров.

----------


## Remarque

Регулярно вижу, что Рини заходит на форум уже продолжительное время, но ничего не пишет. Даже ради интереса зашёл почитать её тему) В общем, у всех свои проблемы. Но мне было бы скучно заходить и просто читать что-то. Первое время я тоже с интересом читал в том числе и старые темы, которым уже по нескольку лет, а то и больше. Но потом они у меня стали вызывать тоску, потому что иногда чувствовал себя виноватым, что не появился на форуме на пару лет ранее и ничего не написал ему/ей в качестве моральной поддержки.

----------


## Ваня :)

Remarque. Я у тебя спрашивал в дневниках, но, наверное, ты не заметил. Что за степень Lehramt такая? Как я понял, это педагогическая степень. 8 семестров. Предмет и педагогика. Вопрос: на этом все заканчивается? То есть, ты получаешь Lehramt, и ты - преподаватель? А после этой степени можно учится (идут ли люди?) на мастера, а потом на PhD?

Danke!/

----------


## jozh

> Регулярно вижу, что Рини заходит на форум уже продолжительное время, но ничего не пишет. Даже ради интереса зашёл почитать её тему) В общем, у всех свои проблемы. Но мне было бы скучно заходить и просто читать что-то. Первое время я тоже с интересом читал в том числе и старые темы, которым уже по нескольку лет, а то и больше. Но потом они у меня стали вызывать тоску, потому что иногда чувствовал себя виноватым, что не появился на форуме на пару лет ранее и ничего не написал ему/ей в качестве моральной поддержки.


 Вина это тоже гордыня. И самый лёгкий способ не делиться светом...
По себе знаю.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque. Я у тебя спрашивал в дневниках, но, наверное, ты не заметил. Что за степень Lehramt такая? Как я понял, это педагогическая степень. 8 семестров. Предмет и педагогика. Вопрос: на этом все заканчивается? То есть, ты получаешь Lehramt, и ты - преподаватель? А после этой степени можно учится (идут ли люди?) на мастера, а потом на PhD?
> 
> Danke!/


 В общем, когда я учился на магистратуре, то мы с магистрами и будущими учителями, посещали те же самые лекции и семинары до конца четвёртого семестра. После четвёртого семестра у магистров был промежуточной экзамен и Grundstudium заканчивалась. За ней следовало 5-ти семестровая Hauptstudium. Те, кто учился на Lehramt, посещали четыре семестра, потом у них была практика в школе, а потом они учились ещё 4-5 семестров в зависимости от успеваемости. Затем были экзамены 1. Staatsexamen/ 2.Staatsexamen. На этом всё и заканчивалось. Они становились учителями, но первое время тоже вроде должны быть в школе лишь в качестве учителей-практикантов.

----------


## Remarque

Не знаю, понятно ли я объяснил?

----------


## Remarque

> А после этой степени можно учится (идут ли люди?) на мастера, а потом на PhD?Danke!/


 Насколько мне известно, по болонской системе, по крайней мере, чисто теоретически, преподавать в школе могут и бакалавры, отучившийся на Lehramt три года. Но это зависит от конкретной школы, согласится ли они взять учителя-бакалавра. Частная школа на это может пойти, а государственная вряд ли. Разве только в глубокой провинции, где ужасная нехватка учителей. Обычно же студенты учатся для Lehramt сначала на бакалавра три года, а потом на мастера ещё два. PhD к учителям не имеет отношения. После мастера и учителям можно сразу садиться за диссертацию.

----------


## Ваня :)

Не, не понятно... Но все равно спасибо за попытку. Главное, что от тебя я только что узнал, что нужна практика в школе, а это врят ли для меня. Мне бы, чтоб процесс обучения затянуть. Но это я так спрашиваю. Все равно у меня денег нет.

Лучше скажи...




> Рукоблудие однозначно порицается...


 Насколько сильно тебя можно порицать?

Ты веришь в магию (магия существует)? Ну там привороты всякие...?

Как ты считаешь, Путин убийца? Если нет, то кто он?

Каким позициям и действиям Трампа ты симпатизировал?

Если к власти в Германии придут зеленые, ты уедешь из страны на Россию?

----------


## jozh

> Лучше скажи...
> 
> 
> 
> Насколько сильно тебя можно порицать?
> 
> Ты веришь в магию (магия существует)? Ну там привороты всякие...?
> 
> Как ты считаешь, Путин убийца? Если нет, то кто он?
> ...


 "Связался чёрт с младенцем" (с)

----------


## MaxiCo

jozh, без каких-то попыток подколоть или там вывести на троллинг и пр. - Но! А кого, если не секрет, вы считаете в этом конкретно случае чертом, а кого - младенцем?  :Smile:

----------


## jozh

> jozh, без каких-то попыток подколоть или там вывести на троллинг и пр. - Но! А кого, если не секрет, вы считаете в этом конкретно случае чертом, а кого - младенцем?


 "Если надо объяснять, то не надо объяснять" (с)

----------


## Ваня :)

MaxiCo. Не воспринимайте наши разговоры с Remarque'ом очень серьезно. Но и совсем несерьезно тоже не воспринимайте.  :Smile: 

Remarque. Как я говорил, зашел я сюда, потому что мне любви очень захотелось. И нужно было спросить у тебя о Lehramt. Я бы спросил через e-mail, но меня же, как и тебя тянет на публичность. И вроде хотел уже ретироваться, но тут ты спросил, понятно ли мне, и нужно было ответить. А заодно можно и задать интересующие вопросы. )

Хотя, мне кажется, от вопроса о рукоблудии ты будешь отлынивать. Или что-то скрывать. ) Ну просто же не принято об этом рассказывать православным. Да и другие тоже стесняются.

А вот с публичностью надо заканчивать. Теперь мне кажется, что самоубийство без лишнего шума круче! С дредами! Или, может какую акцию провести и посвятить свое самоубийство чему-то?

Но поскольку я тут еще, то хотелось бы без иронии поздравить тебя с Пасхой! Я хоть и не верующий, но пасхальные кексы кушать люблю. Да и сама традиция праздования Пасхи мне, наверное, больше нравится, чем не нравится. Только лучше бы она была посвящена Солнцу, или Луне, или дождю, или деревьям. Потому что, как постоянно говорит Unity, "при всем уважении", не могу ответить на приветствие "Чизес воскрес!" ответом "Воистину воскрес!". Приходится что-то придумывать.

А поскольку я поздравляю тебя с Пасхой, то хотелось бы и вопросиков задать по теме...

1. Чье мнение более правильное и истинное: Вселенского патриархата или РПЦ?

2. Можно ли считаться с ПЦУ? Или ее каноничность не легитимна?

3. Чьи даты празднования религиозных праздников правильные: православных или римо-католиков? И что делать тем, у кого даты не правильные? В частности, в вопросе PR и обьяснения, почему так и что они будут делать дальше?

4. Веришь ли ты в снисхождение святого огня каждую Пасху в Иерусалиме? Если да, то почему он сходит именно в даты празднования православных? И почему в Иерусалиме, а не в Москве?

5. Почему в православии нет священнослужителей женщин? А в алтарь им вообще запрещено заходить... Иными словами, для чего Саваоф создал женщину?

6. Зачем священнослужителям такие одежды?


И смешаем грешное с праведным...

7. Поветкин русский витязь или российский витязь?

8. Откуда берется русофобия?

На последний вопрос хотелось бы еще услышать мнение Traumerei, culexus'a, June'a и особенно Nabat'а. Но он делает вид, что меня не читает.

На этом мне хотелось бы ретироваться. Поэтому я так и сделаю, если не будет вопросов. Так, что если можно не задавать, лучше не задавать. Но ответы я буду ждать.  :Smile:

----------


## MaxiCo

Джош, Ваня, спасибо за ответы. Сейчас, немного протрезвев, понимаю, что вопрос был плохой. В ответе, в случае если вопрос принять всерьез, кроется возможность срача - типа, кого-то кем-то обозвали, потому извиняюсь за вот это вот все. Просто, ход (пьяной) мысли на тот момент был такой. Эта поговорка - ну, для меня, подразумевает, что некое абсолютное зло, живущее ради собственно зла, пытается совратить/склонить на свою сторону нечто абсолютно невинное. А сюда точно не заходят ни Теодор Банди, ни эээ... ну кто-то очень невинный, короче. Сорьки, больше не буду  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, спасибо. Тебя тоже с Пасхой! Верующие обычно говорят: "Христос Воскресе!")
Помню, как в Германии немцы отмечали свою католическо-протестантскую Пасху в этом году почти месяц назад. Всё было слишком блекло, скучно и ни капли не празднично, если сравнить с празднованием Пасхи в России. Немцы вообще не умеют отмечать никакие праздники, ни НГ, ни Рождество, ни Пасху. Обычно праздничный стол у подовляющего большинства немцев выглядит излишне скромно: немного мяса или рыбы, пара салатов, вино-шампанское, иногда суши. Плюс немного сладостей, фруктов и кола.

----------


## Remarque

На самом деле, я не заметил, чтобы хотя бы один из вопросов был чересчур провокационным. Постараюсь постепенно ответить на них) Если не сегодня, то в ближайшие дни.

----------


## Remarque

По поводу рукоблудия я вроде когда-то давно уже на форуме вполне ясно высказывался. Грехом считается лишь активное стимулирование руками. По крайней мере, так у православных. Если же семя выходит непроизвольно, например, во сне, при занятиях спортом и других ситуациях, то это ни капли не грешно.

Конкретно в моём случае меня особо и не тянет этим  заниматься. А непроизвольно это и у меня происходит.

----------


## Remarque

Ещё раз вернёмся к Lehramt. Объясню щё раз. Да, на Лермат учатся будущие учителя. Продолжительность учёбы в универе не менее трёх лет на бакалавра и затем ещё два года на мастера. В принципе, после бакалавриата есть возможность преподавать в качестве учителя, но это зависит от того, согласится ли на это сама школа. Частные шкоы обычно на это могут пойти, а вот государственные лишь в самом-самом крайнем случае. Во время бакалавриата, обычно нужно проходить практику в школе. Она бывает не ранее четвёртого семестра. Плюс эта практика может быть дополнительно и по окончании бакалавриата перед переходом на мастера. Для Lehramt обычно обязательны два государственных экзамена - 1. Staatsexamen  и 2. Staatsexamen. Закончив учёбу на бакалавриата или мастера и поступив в школу учителем, какое-то время ты получаешь меньше денег, чем обычные учителя и являешься своего рода учителем-практикантом.

----------


## Remarque

Надеюсь, в этот раз я понятнее объяснил. Ещё проще даже не знаю как всё это сформулировать.

----------


## Remarque

Ты веришь в магию (магия существует)? Ну там привороты всякие...? 


Тёмные силы, естественно, существуют, но класссической магии нет, как и всяких приворотов. Если же человек сам добровольно отдаёт себя злым духам, то они, конечно, могут ему навредить. А вообще, у каждого человека есть Ангел-Хранитель, который оберегает его. Но ангелы не контролируют людей. У человека всегда есть выбор. Если, например, человек решил свести счёты с жизнью, то это его выбор и ангел не в состоянии его от этого уберечь.

----------


## Remarque

Как ты считаешь, Путин убийца? Если нет, то кто он?

Понятно же, что Путин никакой не убийца. Если амерский бидот там ляпннул глупость ввиду своего прогрессирующего маразма, то это его проблемы.

Вот что говорит по этому поводу бывший првый заместитель госсекретаря Штатов Стивен Бигэн.


https://news.ru/usa/bryankul-ne-podu...na-pro-ubijcu/

Президент США Джо Байден «брякнул, не подумав», когда назвал своего российского коллегу Владимира Путина «убийцей». Такое мнение на интернет-семинаре, который был организован Аспенским институтом, выразил бывший первый заместитель госсекретаря Штатов Стивен Бигэн. Его цитирует ТАСС. По его словам, в настоящий момент уже видны контуры стратегии Байдена по отношению к РФ. Я действительно полагаю, что описание Путина как убийцы было тем, что президент Байден просто брякнул, не подумав. И, откровенно говоря, слова были вложены ему в уста журналистом, который брал у него интервью. А он поплыл по течению, — заявил Бигэн. Он добавил, что советники Байдена едва ли призывали лидера сказать нечто подобное. Однако потом администрация заняла своеобразную оборону и попыталась превратить неправильное заявление главы государства в добродетель. 

Путин нормальный чел, а вот убийцы для меня это Порошенко с Зеленским. На их руках кровь мирных жителей Донбасса.

----------


## Remarque

Каким позициям и действиям Трампа ты симпатизировал? 


В общем, меня конкретно порадовало, когда Трамп на какой-то международной ассамблее отказался пожать Порошенке руку, а тот стоял с униженным видом. В инете есть это видео. Когда журналисты спросили его в другом видео про этот случай, то Порош завопил, что всё это российская пропаганда, но все мы понимаем, что Трамп просто побреговал жать порошенковскую фашистскую ручонку)

----------


## Ваня :)

Насчет Lehramt я почти все понял. Благодаря тебе и сайту Геттингенского университета. Первая ступень педагогических профессий длится 8 семестров, в то время, как бакалавр - 6 семестров. Мне было интиресно, есть ли после этого вторая ступень. Оказывается, есть. M.Ed. И она длится 4 семестра, как и M.A и M.Sc. Непонятным только остается, можно ли идти на PhD после второй ступени педагогических профессий, чтобы затянуть обучение. Но это уже не важно, так как ты говоришь, что нужно проходить практику в школе. А я бы врят ли смог. В общем, за обьяснения спасибо. Теперь почти все понятно.  :Smile: 

Но кто же тогда Путин? Защитник?

----------


## Ваня :)

> В общем, меня конкретно порадовало, когда Трамп на какой-то международной ассамблее отказался пожать Порошенке руку, а тот стоял с униженным видом. В инете есть это видео. Когда журналисты спросили его в другом видео про этот случай, то Порош завопил, что всё это российская пропаганда, но все мы понимаем, что Трамп просто побреговал жать порошенковскую фашистскую ручонку)


 А еще что хорошего и полезного сделал Трамп?  :Smile:  И почему именно Трамп, при таком-то отношении, разрешил поставки летального оружия в Украину, чего не разрешала администрация Обамы и маразматика Байдена?

----------


## Remarque

Если к власти в Германии придут зеленые, ты уедешь из страны на Россию?  

Не думаю, что в Германии сильно изменится политика, если к власти придут зелёные. В конце концов, в стране есть политическо-экономическое лобби, которое управляло страной и до прихода Меркель, и делает это сейчас. Она лично ничего не решает, а просто делает то, что ей скажут, являясь чисто репрезентативной фигурой, как и президент ФРГ. 

Точные сроки, когда я прееду в Россию, мне неизвестны, но это никак не будет зависеть от смены власти в Германии.

----------


## Remarque

> Насчет Lehramt я почти все понял. Благодаря тебе и сайту Геттингенского университета. Первая ступень педагогических профессий длится 8 семестров, в то время, как бакалавр - 6 семестров. Мне было интиресно, есть ли после этого вторая ступень. Оказывается, есть. M.Ed. И она длится 4 семестра, как и M.A и M.Sc. Непонятным только остается, можно ли идти на PhD после второй ступени педагогических профессий, чтобы затянуть обучение. Но это уже не важно, так как ты говоришь, что нужно проходить практику в школе. А я бы врят ли смог. В общем, за обьяснения спасибо. Теперь почти все понятно. 
> 
> Но кто же тогда Путин? Защитник?


  "Первая ступень педагогических профессий длится 8 семестров..." 

Где ты такое прочитал? Во времена моей учёбы на Lehramt учились 3 года на бакалавра (6 семестров) и два на мастера (4 семестра) Но никак не 8. Что вообще значит первая "ступень педагогических профессий" и почему в ней 8 семестров, а не 6 ( как на бакалавра) или 10 (как на бакалавра и мастера)? Откуда взялись эти 8 семестров? Что это вообще за диплом такой "первой ступени педагогических профессий"? Есть Lehramt, есть учёба на бакалавра и мастера. А ты там что такое нашёл?

----------


## Remarque

А Путин, естественно, защитник.

----------


## Remarque

Защитник ополченцев ДНР-ЛНР.

----------


## Remarque

> MaxiCo. Не воспринимайте наши разговоры с Remarque'ом очень серьезно. Но и совсем несерьезно тоже не воспринимайте. 
> 
> Remarque. Как я говорил, зашел я сюда, потому что мне любви очень захотелось. И нужно было спросить у тебя о Lehramt. Я бы спросил через e-mail, но меня же, как и тебя тянет на публичность. И вроде хотел уже ретироваться, но тут ты спросил, понятно ли мне, и нужно было ответить. А заодно можно и задать интересующие вопросы. )
> 
> Хотя, мне кажется, от вопроса о рукоблудии ты будешь отлынивать. Или что-то скрывать. ) Ну просто же не принято об этом рассказывать православным. Да и другие тоже стесняются.
> 
> А вот с публичностью надо заканчивать. Теперь мне кажется, что самоубийство без лишнего шума круче! С дредами! Или, может какую акцию провести и посвятить свое самоубийство чему-то?
> 
> Но поскольку я тут еще, то хотелось бы без иронии поздравить тебя с Пасхой! Я хоть и не верующий, но пасхальные кексы кушать люблю. Да и сама традиция праздования Пасхи мне, наверное, больше нравится, чем не нравится. Только лучше бы она была посвящена Солнцу, или Луне, или дождю, или деревьям. Потому что, как постоянно говорит Unity, "при всем уважении", не могу ответить на приветствие "Чизес воскрес!" ответом "Воистину воскрес!". Приходится что-то придумывать.
> ...


  1. Чье мнение более правильное и истинное: Вселенского патриархата или РПЦ? 

Для меня однозначно, что РПЦ права.

----------


## Remarque

2. Можно ли считаться с ПЦУ? Или ее каноничность не легитимна? 

Она нелитимна. Сам глава ПЦУ был давно уже предан анафеме. Константинопольский патриарх снял анафему, что он не имел орава делать, согласно канону. Тем самым и сам Констанинопольский патриарх совершил преступный поступок. Кстати, расплата для Констатинополя тоже пришла быстро, когда Турция начала использовать Софийский собор в Стамбуле в качестве мечети. До этого он был многие годы музеем. А ведь он однозначно принадлежит констанинопольскому патриархата. Но бумеранг к грекам вернулся за снятие анафемы.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Где ты такое прочитал?


 Честно говоря, мне снова непонятно. На сайтах Боннского и Геттингского университета указана продолжительность 6 семестров. На сайте FAU - 8 семестров (в некоторых программах не указана вообще). На сайте Франкфуртского универа - вообще 9.

На сайте Геттинского угиверситета в фильтре ты можешь выбрать бакалавр (1 предмет), бакалавр (2 предмета), бакалавр (педагогическая степень) или "все первые ступени". Та же со "вторыми".

Но все равно, все это не важно уже, так как есть практика в школе.

----------


## Remarque

Возможно, что у некоторых немецких универов практика в школе длится по 1-2 семестра и включается в учёбу, что и привело к этим 8 семестрам, но всё равно это как-то необычно.

----------


## Remarque

Нужно ещё понимать, что для греков и их Констатинопольского патриархата Софийский собор в Стамбуле - это главная святыня, а турки сделали из неё мечеть. Да и произошло это незадолго после того, как Констатинопольский патриарх снял анафему с главы ПЦУ. Это весьма символично. Бог наказал зарвавшихся греков за их ересь. 

Кроме того, кроме РПЦ целый ряд других зарубежных православных церквей не признали ПЦУ. Она сейчас в подвешенном состоянии. И нельзя сказать, что она полностью самостоятельна в отличие от РПЦ. Согласно констатинопольскому томасу, ПЦУ признаёт главенство греков над ней. По сути, греки создали себе служанку-церковь, не имеющую права голоса на уровне зарубежных православных церквей.

----------


## Remarque

Так игра тогда вообще стоила свеч?

----------


## Remarque

https://ukraina.ru/news/20190427/1023476031.html

Членов раскольнической ПЦУ не допустят на встречи в Патриархии Иерусалима и не позволят служить на Пасху. Об этом 27 апреля сообщил корреспондент сайта «Вести»
Неканоническая религиозная организация ПЦУ была учреждена на «объединительном соборе» в Киеве при участии киевских властей и Константинополя, чтобы еще раз подчеркнуть независимость страны от России. Ее главой избран «митрополит» Епифаний (Думенко) из раскольнического «Киевского патриархата» (КП), которому Константинопольский патриарх Варфоломей и вручил томос об автокефалии.

«Не могут они и проводить молебны с представителями других православных церквей. Даже с подходом к Храму Гроба Господня у них возникнут ожидаемо проблемы. Дело в том, что дабы приблизиться к месту, где сходит Благодатный огонь, им необходимы специальные бейджи», — приводит слова журналиста издание.

По информации иерусалимских правоохранителей, которые несут охрану у храма, бейджами специально и за полгода маркируют тех верующих, которые могут приблизиться к месту, где будет снисходить Благодатный огонь, а выдают их в тех патриархиях, к которым относятся верующие.
Позиция патриарха Иерусалимского такова: члены раскольнической ПЦУ могут лишь присутствовать на богослужении, однако не могут сослужить с нами.

----------


## Remarque

То есть, членам ПЦУ нельзя служить с настоящими православными священниками. И это правильно.

----------


## Remarque

3. Чьи даты празднования религиозных праздников правильные: православных или римо-католиков? И что делать тем, у кого даты не правильные? В частности, в вопросе PR и обьяснения, почему так и что они будут делать дальше? 

Для меня лично вопрос дат не принципиален. В царской России до 1917-го года Рождество отмечали 25 декабря, а не 7-го января, как сейчас. В общем, мне без разницы, по какому календарю люди отмечают Рождество и Пасху.

----------


## Remarque

4. Веришь ли ты в снисхождение святого огня каждую Пасху в Иерусалиме? Если да, то почему он сходит именно в даты празднования православных? И почему в Иерусалиме, а не в Москве? 

Да, верю, конечно.
Так уж сложилось. Кстати, интересно, что при схождении огня присутствуют отнюдь не только православные, а и представители других религий. В каком-то году был случай, когда кого-то из представителей других конфессий не пустили в храм, а тогда и огонь не сошёл. Соответственно, снисхождение огня  это общечеловеческий праздник.

----------


## Remarque

5. Почему в православии нет священнослужителей женщин? А в алтарь им вообще запрещено заходить... Иными словами, для чего Саваоф создал женщину? 

Не вижу в этом ничего плохого. Это опять же дань традиции. Следуя твоей логике, можно спросить, а почему, например, женщина, а не мужчина рожает детей? Разве это делает мужчину по сравнению с ней неполноценной? Ведь как-никак, а именно женщина совершает чудо в данном случае. Просто есть вещи, которые нужно принимать, как данность, не чувствуя себя при этом никоим образом ущемлённым/ой.

----------


## Remarque

6. Зачем священнослужителям такие одежды?


И смешаем грешное с праведным...

7. Поветкин русский витязь или российский витязь?

8. Откуда берется русофобия? 

6 - Дань традиции.

7. Оба варианта хороши. 

8. А вот о происхождении русофобии лучше я сам спрошу у тебя)

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, теперь я тебе задам пару вопросов)  Вот ты прежде говорил, что на Украине нет бандеровцев. А на днях в Киеве проходил такой вот марш вышиванок, махровых бандерлогов. Откуда они там появились? Это, что ли, засланные москальские казачки? Или всё-таки истинные фашисты? Ты сам имел возможность лицезреть этот марш? Кто из чиновников вообще одобрил проведение этого марша? И почему Зеленский только извинился за это шествие? Почему он его не запретил? То есть, президенту заранее не доложили об этом? Это же явно похоже на зраду, да?) Так Зеленский после этого лох? Чи ни?

----------


## Ваня :)

> А непроизвольно это и у меня происходит.


 Во сне? А что тебе при этом снится? Разве во сне грешить можно? Ты же понимаешь, что ты делаешь. А значит у тебя есть выбор - делать или нет.

Вот мне когда снится что-то такое, с одной стороны, мне бы себя вроде и сдерживать нужно, а с другой, я понимаю, что это сон. Поэтому (я же не верующий) отдаюсь соблазну. )

Так, а что еще полезного, умного и хорошего сделал Трамп, кроме того, что не пожал Порошенко руку? Ну там, например, выход из климатического соглашения ты поддерживаешь? Если нет, то что ты поддерживаешь? Хотя, я конкретно этого случая (с Порошенко) не помню. Помню, что Трамп оттолкнул какого-то то ли президента, то ли премьер-министра на каком-то саммите.




> Членов раскольнической ПЦУ не допустят на встречи в Патриархии Иерусалима и не позволят служить на Пасху. Об этом 27 апреля сообщил корреспондент сайта «Вести»
> 
> Неканоническая религиозная организация ПЦУ была учреждена на «объединительном соборе» в Киеве при участии киевских властей и Константинополя, чтобы еще раз подчеркнуть независимость страны от России. Ее главой избран «митрополит» Епифаний (Думенко) из раскольнического «Киевского патриархата» (КП), которому Константинопольский патриарх Варфоломей и вручил томос об автокефалии.
> 
> «Не могут они и проводить молебны с представителями других православных церквей. Даже с подходом к Храму Гроба Господня у них возникнут ожидаемо проблемы. Дело в том, что дабы приблизиться к месту, где сходит Благодатный огонь, им необходимы специальные бейджи», — приводит слова журналиста издание.
> 
> По информации иерусалимских правоохранителей, которые несут охрану у храма, бейджами специально и за полгода маркируют тех верующих, которые могут приблизиться к месту, где будет снисходить Благодатный огонь, а выдают их в тех патриархиях, к которым относятся верующие.
> 
> Позиция патриарха Иерусалимского такова: члены раскольнической ПЦУ могут лишь присутствовать на богослужении, однако не могут сослужить с нами.


 Прекрасный образец журналистики.  :Smile: 




> 8. А вот о происхождении русофобии лучше я сам спрошу у тебя)


 Послушаем прежде мнение Nabat'a...





> Ваня, теперь я тебе задам пару вопросов) Вот ты прежде говорил, что на Украине нет бандеровцев.


 Когда это я говорил, что в Украине нет бандеровцев? Я сам бандеровец. А относительно Зе еще и лютый порохобот. )




> Ты сам имел возможность лицезреть этот марш?


 Неа... ) Если бы ты спросил у меня о факельном шествии, то я не знаю, зачем его проводить, если это ассоциируется с фашизмом. А многим свободовцам задал бы много вопросов. )

По замерам иностранных организаций, которые этими замерами занимаются, в Украине уровень антисемитизма и фашизма ниже, чем в западной Европе (например, на Германии). Но вот что там на России, не помню. Страшно себе представить. )

-----

Не лох тот, у кого есть биткоины. )

-----

У вас как-то освещаются события вокруг убийства Шеремета? Если да, то как?

----------


## Remarque

Мне лень сейчас цитировать) Отвечу на твои комменты сейчас, как могу.


Ваня, твой коммент: "Во сне? А что тебе при этом снится? Разве во сне грешить можно? Ты же понимаешь, что ты делаешь. А значит у тебя есть выбор - делать или нет". 



Мой ответ: Ещё раз повторяю, что если это происходит во время сна, то это не считается грехом. Человек не должен контролировать свои сны. Можешь на любим православном сайте об этом православных священников спросить. Они тебе это подтвердят. Только не своих пэцэушных еретиков спрашивай. Они никакого отношения к православию не имеют и всё ещё находятся под анафемой. 



Ваня, твой коммент: "Когда это я говорил, что в Украине нет бандеровцев? Я сам бандеровец. А относительно Зе еще и лютый порохобот. )"


Мой ответ: Точно помню, что ты точно что-то такое говорил. Типа что никогда не встречал на Украине бандеровцев. 
Я не поленился и погуглил, где и когда Трамп не пожал Порошенке руку. В 2018-м году на встрече в Париже, посвященной 100-летию со дня завершения Первой мировой войны. Видео можешь посмотреть сам. А заодно и другое, где журналисты спросили Порошенку по этому поводу, а он психанул и завопил, что всё это российская пропаганда) 


Ваня, твой коммент: "По замерам иностранных организаций, которые этими замерами занимаются, в Украине уровень антисемитизма и фашизма ниже, чем в западной Европе (например, на Германии)".  



Мой ответ: Отсюда давай поподробнее. Про какие такие иностранные организации ты говоришь? Можно ссылку на их замеры? Очевидно же, что на Украине сейчас лютует фашизм. У вас же там на парадах ваши бандерлоги ходят со свастикой и зигуют, судя по видео. В Германии эти действия уголовно наказуемы. И всех, кто совершает подобное, привлекают к ответственности. В России это тоже наказуемо. То есть, именно Украина отстаёт в этом плане как от Германии, так и от России. 
Кстати точно помню, что у вас на Украины ваши фашисты не так давно устривали погромы цыган. Потом европейские страны выражали озабоченность с этими случаями и настаивали расследовать их. И нетерпение к евреям со стороны ваших праворадикалов тоже на высоком уровне. Вот тебе инфа с вашего украинского сайта: 
https://hromadske.ua/ru/posts/v-ukra...e-issledovanie
Сам заголовок говорит за себя: "На Украине один из самых высоких уровней антисемитизма в Европе". В общем, такое чувство, что ты живёшь в какой-то параллельной реальности, веря, что на Украине всё в порядке с антиметизмом.


Ваня, твой коммент: "Так, а что еще полезного, умного и хорошего сделал Трамп, кроме того, что не пожал Порошенко руку? Ну там, например, выход из климатического соглашения ты поддерживаешь? Если нет, то что ты поддерживаешь? Хотя, я конкретно этого случая (с Порошенко) не помню. Помню, что Трамп оттолкнул какого-то то ли президента, то ли премьер-министра на каком-то саммите".  

Мой ответ: Мне ещё понравилось, как Трамп боролся перед самым своим уходом, не желая отдавать власть. Этакий рыцарь печального образа. Или ковбой. Уж кому как.

И ещё то, как на встрече с Зеленским сказал ему, чтобы он с Путиным сам договаривался, а Зеленский потом сделал забитую и испуганную мину. Эти фотки его рожи тоже легко найти в инете.


Ваня, твой коммент: У вас как-то освещаются события вокруг убийства Шеремета? Если да, то как?  


Мой ответ: Нет, я о нём даже не слышал. 



Хотел ещё тебя спросить, а пресс-секретаря Зеленского Мендель уволили или она ушла добровольно, не желая больше поддерживать фашистскую политику Зеленского?)

----------


## Ваня :)

> Точно помню, что ты точно что-то такое говорил. Типа что никогда не встречал на Украине бандеровцев.


 Я вспомнил. Я такое говорил в теме о злюках, еще в самом начале, когда воспринимал слово "бандеровец" серьезно.  :Smile: 

Значит достижения Трампа на посте президента в том, что он не пожал руку Порошенко и что не хотел отдавать власть, говоря, что опозиция сфальсифицировала выборы, украв у него уверенную победу?  :Smile: 




> Отсюда давай поподробнее. Про какие такие иностранные организации ты говоришь? Можно ссылку на их замеры?


 https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tan...nority-do-not/

Относительно индекса антисемитизма в Украине (ссылку, на который ты дал), обьедененная еврейская община в Украине (публикует ежегодно отчеты об уровне антисемитизма в Украине) откомментировала:




> Согласно данным ADL (Антидиффамационной лиги), в Украине индекс антисемитизма в 2019 году составил 46%. Данные, предоставленные ADL, стали предметом спекуляций в украинских СМИ и экспертов, которые не видят разницы между индексом и уровнем антисемитизма. Индекс антисемитизма, который посчитали в ADL, был основан на данных опроса жителей Украины о евреях. Прежде всего, результаты опроса общественного мнения провокационными вопросами не могут по факту отображать реальное положение ситуации и свидетельствовать об уровне антисемитизма в Украине, поэтому индекс ADL никак не коррелирует с уровнем антисемитизма в Украине.


 А вообще, им часто приходится комментировать публикации в российских СМИ.  :Smile: 

-----

Я немного поискал информацию о "марше вышиванок", о котором ты говорил. Оказалось не удивительным то, что я о нем ничего не слышал. Вот что об этом пишет DW: https://www.dw.com/ru/kto-i-chto-sto...ija/a-57394777




> В общем, такое чувство, что ты живёшь в какой-то параллельной реальности...


 Так и есть!  :Smile: 




> Хотел ещё тебя спросить, а пресс-секретаря Зеленского Мендель уволили или она ушла добровольно, не желая больше поддерживать фашистскую политику Зеленского?)


 Не дотягивала до профессионального уровня Пескова.  :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Remarque. Когда будем день победы праздновать: 8-го или 9-го мая????  :Smile: 

Ты зачем Dr.Triger'а извел?  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, 9-го мая отмечают все нормальные люди. А упыри с кастрюлями на голове и всякие западные либералы отмечают 8-го)). 

Доктор Тигр сам виноват. Он в своё время первым начал, пиша всякую фигню о России и её жителях. Я раз промолчал, другой-третий, но блин, сколько можно это терпеть? Есть же простое правило: "Живи и давай жить другим".  А доктор не унимался и я дал ему бой)) Да ещё так вывел его из себя, что он начал от волнения писать с ошибками) Вообще, я при желании мог бы и Морфо довести до истерики, если бы выбрал подходящий момент, когда бы она уже дошла до нужной  алкогольной кондиции. На  уже закрытом су-форуме мне уже приходилось выводить её из себя :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

> А доктор не унимался и я дал ему бой)) Да ещё так вывел его из себя, что он начал от волнения писать с ошибками)


 Даааа?) Знатная, видать, была битва. Жаль, что только в твоей голове. 




> Вообще, я при желании мог бы и Морфо довести до истерики, если бы выбрал подходящий момент, когда бы она уже дошла до нужной  алкогольной кондиции. На  уже закрытом су-форуме мне уже приходилось выводить её из себя


 Не, ну правильно, чё… Трезвая-то я тебя даже не заметила бы.

----------


## Remarque

> Даааа?) Знатная, видать, была битва. Жаль, что только в твоей голове.


 Да нет, не только в голове, но и в архивах на форуме. Ваня же, судя по всему, наткнулся на наши беседы с доктором :Big Grin:  Да и ты их тоже, конечно, тогда читала.

----------


## Remarque

> Даааа?) Не, ну правильно, чё… Трезвая-то я тебя даже не заметила бы.


 Иными словами, ты всегда заходишь на форум под градусом? :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

> Иными словами, ты всегда заходишь на форум под градусом?


 Прямым текстом – будь я трезвая в определённые моменты моего пребывания на закрытом форуме, то просто не обратила бы на тебя внимания. Да и не только на тебя. 
Сюда с удовольствием заходила бы исключительно под бокал-другой вина в любое время суток, но… я ещё столько не заработала, чтобы вести праздный образ жизни.

----------


## Remarque

> Да и не только на тебя.


 Это меня успокоило :Smile:  Значит, я всё-таки не хуже других.

----------


## Ваня :)

> _Он в своё время первым начал, пиша всякую фигню о России и её жителях._


 Ты с чем-то был не согласен? С чем, например?

----------


## Remarque

1. Мне не понравилась его хвастливость. Др. Тигр, например, неоднократно заявлял о себе, что он многосторонне развитый человек. Ему явно не хватает скромности.

2. Он явно старался задеть русских своим плоским юмором.

3. Др. Тигр хвастался тем, что продав недвижимость и свалив после этого в спешке на Украину, не заплатил на неё соотстветствующий налог в России. Особо меня позабавило, что Морфо в обличьи Феникса назвала его потом "порядочным" Ага, конечно. Вот только его поступок с неуплатой налога и хвастаньем этим явно свидетельствует о том, что он ничуть не лучше российских олигархов , которых критиковал. Ничуть не сомневаюсь, что будь у Др. Тигра подходящая возможность он бы так же, как и олигархи, в начале 90-х хапнул бы денег по-крупному, ничуть не стесняясь мошеннических схем. Да ещё бы наверняка гордился бы этим. Вот такой он порядочный мошенник этот Др. Тигр.

----------


## Ваня :)

А что он сказал о россиянах, с чем ты не согласен?????

----------


## Ваня :)

Ремарк. А че это ты на вопросы перестал отвечать? Раньше с таким энтузиазмом... А сейчас игнорируешь...

Что делал в день памяти 77 годовщины депортации крымских татар и убийства крымских татар на Арбатской дуге?

----------


## Remarque

Просто устаю на работе, а по возвращении с неё уже не до форума. В 8 уже на рабочем месте, из офиса ухожу около 17-ти часов. Когда прихожу домой, готовлю себе что-нибудь, смотрю сериал и ложусь спать. На форум у меня времени обычно не остаётся. Да и настроение уже не то. Иногда-таки пишу с рабочего компа на этом сайте, но боюсь, что комп вдруг зависнет, а в этот момент подойдёт шеф и увидит, что это су-форум. Ведь само название указано сверху именно на английском. Не знаю, как на это отреагирует мой начальник и коллеги? Но наверняка заставят  как минимум посещать курсы у нашего психотерапевта.
Ну а выходные дни я высыпаюсь) Мне это простительно, ведь я как минимум не выпиваю. 

Ваня, высылали тех татар, кто сотрудничал с немецкими оккупантами. Это предатели Родины и изменники. Поменьше читай свои украинские учебники истории :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

> А что он сказал о россиянах, с чем ты не согласен?????


 Он, например, говорил, что у русских рабский менталитет. А по-моему, именно Украина вполне сознательно отдала себя в рабство дяде Сэму. Ваня, тебе же хорошо известно про американские лаборатории на территории Украины, на которые имеют доступ исключительно американцы. То есть, Украина даже не контролирует собственную территорию. В России такое вообще невозможно представить. И кто после это раб и американский холуй?

----------


## 4ёрный

Мои предки были высланы из-за национальности из Москвы в Сибирь. Другие предки были раскулачены и также высланы в Сибирь.
Что я думаю по этому поводу? 
Я - сибиряк. Это моя национальность.

----------


## Morpho

> Просто устаю на работе


 


> ведь я как минимум не выпиваю


 Враньё, и в первом и во втором случае. И работы у тебя никакой нет, и выпиваешь, как минимум. 
Такое же враньё, как и про подружку, которая собирается приехать. Вся твоя жизнь состоит из... я бы сказала, что фантазий, но... нет, всё-таки вранья.

----------


## Remarque

Как же смешно читать твой бред :Big Grin:  Насчёт работы я тебе точно могу доказать. Могу тебе скинуть название фирмы и адрес офиса. Приезжай в Берлин и приходи в любой день в рабочее время с 8:00 по 16:30. В некоторые дни нам приходится делать тесты на корона-вирус, поэтому могу быть на работе в 8:30 или чуть позже, но не позднее девяти часов. В пятницу нас обычно отпускают на час раньше, ведь рабочая неделя официально 39 часов, хоть и приходится регулярно задерживаться подольше. Но до 15:30 я точно в любой день буду в офисе. Всегда можешь подойти к шефу или коллегам и спросить про меня на английском. У нас в филиале только я русскоязычный. Но после того, как ты меня проверишь, я жду от тебя как минимум опровержения твоих слов на форуме.

Не зню, как тебе доказать, что я не выпиваю? Да и нужно ли?

----------


## Remarque

> Мои предки были высланы из-за национальности из Москвы в Сибирь. Другие предки были раскулачены и также высланы в Сибирь.
> Что я думаю по этому поводу? 
> Я - сибиряк. Это моя национальность.


 Мне трудно комментировать конкретно эту ситуацию, потому что я не знаю всех подробностей депортации. Но справедливости ради замечу, что и среди советских чиновников, военных и милиции не все были порядочными. Но то же самое можно сказать и про всех этих лиц в любой другой стране мира.

----------


## Morpho

> Не зню, как тебе доказать...


 Смею тебе напомнить, что один раз ты уже пытался мне доказать, что имеешь диплом Гёттингенского университета, прислав какую-то странную бумажку, больше напоминающую справку из немецкого психдиспансера. В Берлин к тебе я, конечно, не поеду, и проверять ничего не буду, и ты прекрасно это понимаешь. Поэтому говорить можно всё, что угодно. Например, что устроился ты не куда-нибудь, а прямо в Бундестаг. Секретным агентом. Настолько секретным, что о тебе даже на работе никто никогда не слышал. 
То, что ты выпиваешь, было замечено ещё на старом форуме. Я подозревала, но сомневалась. Но один человек там тебе об этом открыто написал. А когда замечают двое… Ну а твоё обвинение Dr.Triger в этом пороке окончательно развеяло мои сомнения. Рыбак рыбака, как говорится… 
На самом деле, Remarque, мне (да и всем остальным, думаю) на этом форуме плевать, кто ты и чем занимаешься. Ну нравится тебе представляться скучающим эстетом и ценителем тонких блюд, заказывающим столетние яйца дракона из Поднебесной, то ради бога… Но… кого, интересно, ты при этом обманываешь? Чья это жизнь?

----------


## Ваня :)

Ремарк алкоголик?????  :EEK!: 

Сорри ребятки. Тусил на сайтах знакомств. Сегодня удалюсь и ответю...

----------


## Remarque

Ты уже начала тупо гнать, а это явно свидетельствует о том, что у тебя кончились аргументы. :Smile:  Да и были ли они у тебя вообще? Теперь по пунктам. Во-первых, я тебе никогда не посылал мой диплом Гёттингенского универа, зато прекрасно помню, что когда-то давно отправлял тебе скан моего студенческого билета МГУ, в котором учился по обменной программе. Во-вторых, я могу запросто отсканировать мой магистерский диплом Гёттингенского универа и скинуть тебе его на электронную почту. Но я уверен практически на все сто, что ты и дальше начнёшь изворачиваться, утверждая, что я его каким-либо образом подделал. Хотя сам диплом в прекрасном состоянии и можно легко проверить его аутентичность, позвонив в соответствующий отдел Гёттингенского универа. 

Но даже если и доказать его подлинность, то ты придумаешь очередной бред, что диплом не мой, хотя там чёрным по белому указаны именно мои данные. Во избежание всех твоих домыслов я тебе предлагаю показать оба  моих диплома лично - магистерский и препода немецкого для взрослых и заодно мои оба паспорта - российский и немецкий, чтобы ты сверила по ним мои личные данные в дипломах. 

Могу ещё захватить мой трудовой договор, чтобы заодно и этот вопрос прояснить. Что ещё тебя интересует? Мой договор о найме? Могу и его взять. Планирую зимой приехать в Москву и запросто покажу тебе мои документы. Если не хочешь сама встречаться, то попроси кого-либо со мной встретиться, кому ты доверяешь, чтобы он всё проверил. Кстати, могу заодно пройти на месте и медицинское обследование, которое тебе подтвердит, что та же печень у меня в полном порядке. Это к твоим утверждениям о  моём якобы алкоголизме. 




> То, что ты выпиваешь, было замечено ещё на старом форуме. Я подозревала, но сомневалась. Но один человек там тебе об этом открыто написал. А когда замечают двое… Ну а твоё обвинение Dr.Triger в этом пороке окончательно развеяло мои сомнения.


 Забавно, что для тебя так важно, что говорили обо мне на старом форуме и на этом. Но хорошо, тогда давай играть по твоим правилам :Embarrassment:  Ведь и о тебе там говорили много всего. Итак, Barmen сомневался, что ты особа женского пола, а Еленка как минимум один раз согласилась с ним. Значит, вот уже мнение двух человек, как и в твоём примере выше. Получается, ты трансвестит, да?! :Big Grin:  Я сейчас исхожу исключительмо из твоей логики, что мнение двух человек не может быть ошибочным. 

Кстати, ещё Sandes о тебе много всего малоприятного говорила. Получается, уже мнение трёх человек. Уж оно то точно правильное, да?! Какой ужас для тебя, да?! :Wink:  А ещё был Gez, который тоже периодически о тебе высказывал не особо приятные вещи. И Перезам. И Фея. Итак, 6 человек! Руководствуясь твоим правилом, я теперь имею полное право цитировать их малоприятные высказывания о тебе. Ага?! Ты же не против, не так ли?! Ведь правда же превыше всего?! :Wink:

----------


## Ваня :)

Remarque. Покажи лучше фото своей подружки! Думаю, многим здесь интиресно... Я покажу фото трех моих последних...  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Я не могу так просто распоряжаться фотографиями других людей. И тебе тоже не советую светить фото своих бывших. Мои личные фото я не скрываю. Если они кого-то интересуют, с кем здесь хотя бы немного общался, то могу скинуть в личку. Но я здесь всё-таки не настолько популярная персона, скорее даже одиозная :Big Grin:  Хотя как минимум три человека с это форума и так моё фото уже видели.

----------


## Мастики

+1 к совету не светить чужие фото. Тем более на таком специфическом форуме (хотя нигде не надо)...

----------


## Morpho

Remarque. Эта странная бумажка, что ты мне прислал, естественно, не была дипломом столь прославленного университета. Студенческий билет МГУ? На немецком? Сдаётся мне, что ни один из универов ты в итоге не закончил.
По этой причине, ни зимой, ни летом, ни в другое время года, никто ничего не увидит. Да мне и не надо, мнение уже сложилось.
Я тебе открою страшную тайну, Remarque. Негативно ко мне настроенных было не 6, а гораздо больше. И, конечно, ты можешь цитировать всё, что сочтёшь нужным. Лучше прослыть неприятным человеком, чем дурачком). 
Зная тебя, будь у тебя подружка, давно бы слил контакты. С одной, помню, уже такое было - когда ты кого попало пытался к ней в аэропорт пристроить.

----------


## Morpho

Remarque.
Я не хотела тебя унизить, оскорбить, оклеветать. Я совершенно по-другому к тебе отношусь, и ты это знаешь. Мне неважны все те имена, которые ты оставил в качестве моих оппонентов. Я их не помню. Для меня это лишь имена. Кстати, название застройщика, что строит мой дом - "Имена". Это символично, ты не находишь?) Для меня бы и ты остался лишь именем, если бы не ошивался здесь постоянно). Но ты не подлый. И отзывчивый. Трусоват, конечно, и малодушен… но это то, что можно простить. Знаешь, мой второй муж был тоже по знаку зодиака Близнецы. Ты мне его сейчас напомнил. Он как-то решил, что у него есть дача в элитном поселке, недалеко от нашего места жительства. И он мне её показал. И не только мне. Моим родителям. Надо отметить, что на тот момент мы только с ним расписались. И я не знала обо всем его недвижимом имуществе. Я удивилась, когда увидела огромный (правда, недостроенный) дом, где-то на 250 кв. м. И огромную территорию вокруг. Откуда у майора погранвойск такая усадьба, на какие средства? Я тогда не придала этому значения. Но перед отъездом в Таджикистан я решила осмотреть личные владения. Каково же было моё удивление, когда я увидела солдатиков, которые копошились на втором этаже, занимаясь уже внутренней отделкой. Я спросила у мужа: "Когда ты их успел привлечь, и почему я об этом ничего не знаю???" Он как-то странно отреагировал – аккуратно так взял меня под локоток и увёл с места преступления. Я всю дорогу возмущалась, порываясь вернуться и набить самозванцам морду. Он меня категорически не пускал и даже злился. На 10-той минуте нашей беседы я вдруг поняла, что это не его дача. Вам лучше не знать, что случилось потом. Но, думаю, он запомнил это на всю оставшуюся жизнь. Зачем он врал? Ведь я никогда не позиционировала себя, как корыстный человек. В этом, видимо, великая тайна всех Близнецов).

----------


## Nabat

По вопросу первородства с человеком и понтами может соперничать только курица и яйцо.

----------


## Ваня :)

Сказал безпонтовый без признаков деградации Набат.  :Big Grin: 

Насчет фоточек... Да ладно Вам. Из моих, одна заслужила ужасного к ней отношения. И одна - такого себе... К тому же, удалим через сутки.

Как бонус, добавлю еще видео с одной подружкой. Правда там не было винограда. Были только романтические чувства и несколько поцелуйчиков. ) Но в видео есть крутой верующий чувак. Вот если б Ремарк таким же крутым был...

Ремарк! Ну, покажи фоточку подружки!!!! Хочу увидеть, какими симпатичными бывают православные РПЦ. И сравнить их с УГКЦ! И не дашь грубиянке Морфо в тебе сомневаться!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque. Эта странная бумажка, что ты мне прислал, естественно, не была дипломом столь прославленного университета. Студенческий билет МГУ? На немецком? Сдаётся мне, что ни один из универов ты в итоге не закончил.
> По этой причине, ни зимой, ни летом, ни в другое время года, никто ничего не увидит. Да мне и не надо, мнение уже сложилось.
> Я тебе открою страшную тайну, Remarque. Негативно ко мне настроенных было не 6, а гораздо больше. И, конечно, ты можешь цитировать всё, что сочтёшь нужным. Лучше прослыть неприятным человеком, чем дурачком). 
> Зная тебя, будь у тебя подружка, давно бы слил контакты. С одной, помню, уже такое было - когда ты кого попало пытался к ней в аэропорт пристроить.


 Хватит уже нести ересь :Smile:  Моё предложение тебе или твоему довереномму лицу показать мои дипломы, когда приеду в следующий раз в Москву, остаётся в силе.

Кого и когда я конкретно слил? Это не в моих правилах подставлят людей. Ни на этом, ни на старом су-форуме я никогда не сливал в открытый доступ ни личных данных тех юзеров, с кеми общался, ни их фотографий. Я могу с кем-нибудь конфликтовать, но всегда оставляюю за ним право грубить мне. Но даже в случае ссор я не сливаю юзеров. Во время, до и после ссор сор из избы не выношу :Wink:

----------


## Ваня :)

А может у Ремарка действительно нет подружки???? Кажется, только я ему верю. Вот Дорит говорила, что у нее опухоль мозга, и только я ей верил. Думал, ну что же вы, безсердечные, смеетесь над девочкой с опухолью мозга? А оказалось опухоли нет...  :EEK!: 

Наверное и тут так...

Ремарк. Ты же точно смотрел Скабееву и знаешь, что Зе приказал провести на Донбассе гей-парады? Лично(!) по совету Байдена! Не забудь напоминать мне об этом, чтобы я не терял связь с реальностью.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Ваня больше всего волнует другой вопрос. Зачем люди на Украине повсеместно красят заборы, стены, клумбы цветов, гаражи, мусорные контейнеры и прочие предметы в жовто-блакытные цвета? У вас там у всех комплекс неполноценности, что ли? Зачем так выпячивать наружу и без повода демонстрировать цвета украинского флага? :Smile:  Почему в России, Германии и прочих странах этого не делают? Любой психолог-психотерапевт-психиатр увидев такое облие жёлто-голубого цвета в украинских городах, сочтёт это признаком дебилизма :Wink:

----------


## Ваня :)

О, Кришна! Ремарк. Что ты смотришь????  :Smile:  Серьезно! Что ты посмотрел на этот раз про заборы??? ) Скабееву что-ли тоже? )

У вас секс с подружкой будет или нет???? Почему не отвечаешь????  :Smile: 

Так что там с гей-батальйонами на Донбассе? Байден же лично сказал! Поездами повезут?  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Моё предложение тебе или твоему довереномму лицу показать мои дипломы, когда приеду в следующий раз в Москву, остаётся в силе.


 А тебе оно надо? Ну, если всё это - дипломы, работа, у тебя действительно есть?




> Кого и когда я конкретно слил?...


 Контакты той девушки, работающей в аэропорту, ты чуть ли не навязывал здешним страждущим. Очень сильно сомневаюсь, что она горела желанием помочь.

----------


## Remarque

> А тебе оно надо?


 Ну типа да. Я готов потратить пару часов своей жизни для встречи с тобой или твоим поверенным, чтобы показать свои документы. Но только в самой Москве. Всё равно же туда поеду, чтобы отдохнуть. Вообще, интересно было бы посмотреть на твоё удивлённое лицо, когда увидишь мои документы. А взамен ожидаю от тебя, что ты  затем потвердишь наличие их у меня, написав об этом здесь, на форуме. А заодно тебе придётся выкинуть твою колоду карт, которая ввела тебя в заблуждение насчёт меня. Взамен подарю тебе другую колоду. Или сама себе её купишь.

----------


## Remarque

> Очень сильно сомневаюсь, что она горела желанием помочь.


  В том-то и дело, что она согласилась помочь. Само собой, что я заранее поговорил с ней об этом и объяснил ей всю ситуацию. Я же прежде неоднократно упоминал на форуме, что она выросла в христианской семье и получила христианское образование. Было бы странно, если бы она не согласилась. И даже если посмотреть на всю эту ситуацию с чисто меркантильной точке зрения, которая ей совершенно чужда, то было бы совершенно глупо отказывать в помощи, ведь она по дружбе может получить от меня бессрочное бесплатное проживание в моей квартире и полноценное питание со всевозможными бонусами :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Я же прежде неоднократно упоминал на форуме, что она выросла в христианской семье и получила христианское образование. Было бы странно, если бы она не согласилась.


 Я там в "нижнем мире" (↓) оставила тебе послание. Хочу посмотреть, поступишь ли ты по-христиански).

----------


## Remarque

Уже ниже ответил :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Remarque. Что это ты, всем отвечаешь, а мне нет???? Почему так изменилось нынче твое отношение ко мне???? )

Ввиду твоих последних постов, я не могу пребывать в непонимании, и мне нужно уточнить кое-что о православии в РПЦ... И другие вопросы тоже решил собрать здесь...

1) Смотреть пиратские фильмы значит не грех?

2) Подделывать диплом - тоже не грех?

3) Над "бедняжкой" Гордоном так вот шутить - это по христиански? ) Православные шуточки? )

4) Подделывать справки о вакцинации - не грех?

Может мне стать верующим РПЦ????

5) Где лучше жилось, в ГДР или ФРГ?

6) Откуда данные о "большинстве" сидящих на АДах депрессирующих в США?

7) Твоя подружка уже приехала? Когда приедет?

8) У вас будет секс?

9) Ты говорил, что у тебя с кем-то был секс? Как так случилось? С одной девушкой? Сколько раз? А твоя девушка девственница? А ты хочешь, чтобы она была девственницей? А это честно? )

10) Меня в Берлин пригласишь? Пожить у тебя... )

11) Кем ты работаешь?

12) Что входит в твои обязанности?

13) Устроился по блату?

14) На чем основано твое недоверие к западным вакцинам и доверие к Спутнику?

15) Как ты обьяснишь ситуацию со смертностью от короны в России? (Я ее, например, не понимаю... Ведь вакцина же хорошая? Люди не доверяют и не колятся? Почему? Или доверяют, но не работает? Я не знаю ситуации...)

И, если грубиянка Морфо зайдет... Морфо...

1) Сколько у тебя было сексуальных партнеров? Причины моего любопытства кроются в любви к сравнениям... Мне стало интиресно, у кого больше: у тебя в 50 или у другой известной участницы форума? ) Да... И сколько партнеров было до замужества? )

2) Какой метод контрацепции применялся???? Ведь детей же у тебя нет?

О! Ремарк!

16) Твое отношение к ЛГБТ такое же, как в РПЦ? Если нет, то как ты живешь с этим конфликтом?

Мне кажется, вопросы не неприличные... Все мы ведь здесь перед лицом смерти и нам нечего скрывать или придумывать, чтобы отвечать каким-то стандартам... )

О! Еще... Обьясните мне, что такое "традиционные семейные ценности" в понимании россиянина, за которые все так выступают у вас и у нас...? Это как можно больше натрахаться со всеми до свадьбы, а потом можно изменять, но только с противоположным полом? Правильно?

Мне тут предоставили данные, ссылаясь на исследование или опрос без его указания, что в среднем американка к 30 годам имеет опыт с тремя сексуальными партнерами. 8\ Уж не знаю, насколько корректны эти данные, но в таком случае, в украинском языке нет слова, чтобы охаректеризовать славянскую девушку... 8\

Спасибочки!

 :Smile: 

Бррр... Ремарк! Ты не представляешь, сколько я мучался, чтобы опубликовать этот пост... Так, что теперь ты просто по-христиански не можешь проигнорировать мое стремление к пониманию... )

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, мне очень трудно поверить, что ты не понимаешь, почему у меня к тебе изменилось отношение. И не только у меня наверняка.
Можно всё разобрать по пунктам.

Первый и самый главный пункт, который подорвал веру к тебе. Ты много месяцев подряд писал на форуме про свои намерения совершить су, называл даже конкретные сроки, которые потом сдвигал на более позднее время. Как минимум два раза ты их сдвинул, не так ли? Помню, как Морфо тогда насмехалась над тобой, что ты никакого суицида не совершишь. Мне тогда её шутки казались почти кощунственными. Ну а чем всё кончилось?! Да ничем. Морфо оказалась права, я признаю это, а тебя мне после всех твоих комментов трудно воспринимать всерьёз. Я рад, конечно, что ты жив. Продолжай и дальше жить. Но блин, если ты что-то неоднократно обещаешь, да ещё так много об этом пишешь, а потом как минимум два раза не сдерживаешь свои обещания, то встаёт вопрос, а можно ли тебе вообще верить?! 

Ты знаешь рассказ о пастухе и волках? Один мальчик шутя, прибежал к людям в деревне, крича им: "Волки, волки! Спасайте стадо овец!" Люди поверили ему, быстро собрали оружие и побежали на подмогу. Но когда они добежали до стада, он сказал им, что это была шутка. Люди поворчали и разошлись. Спустя какое-то время он повторил свой глупый трюк. Люди, хоть и недовольно, но снова побежали ему на помощь. Кончилось снова ничем. А в третий раз, когда волки действительно напали на стадо, ребёнок изо всех сил отчаянно побежал за подмогой. Но люди в этот раз просто не поверили ему и остались дома, несмотря на все его увещевания. А волки съели всё стадо. Мораль сей притчи тебе понятна, да? Ты сколько раз уже собирался в конкретные сроки совершить су, но не сдерживал своё обещание? Ведь два раза уже было, да? По-моему, даже больше, но не в этом суть. Сам подумай, какой смысл мне тебе после этого верить? Твои несдержанные обещания ясно свидетельствуют, что ты несерьёзный. Можно ли после это верить вообще твоим комментам? Вряд ли.

И ладно бы, если бы дело только в тебе. Но блин, ты своим поступком сорвал с меня розовые очки и безжалостно втоптал их в грязь, лишив меня веры и в других потенциальных суицидников. Ты лишил меня беззаботной наивности и теперь, когда ещё какой-нибудь новый юзер напишет на форуме о своих намерениях совершить су, мне в голову сразу закрадётся подлая мысль: "А вдруг это очередной Ваня со своими псевдосуицидными намерениями?!" И я благодаря тебе не поверю и в их истории.
Ваня, надеюсь, ты хоть в этот раз усвоил какой-то урок, а? Никогда не обещай ничего, что не можешь исполнить! Ясно, да? Запомнил в этот раз? Никогда не обещай.
Без обид, но я просто мыслю максимально нейтрально. Будь на твоём месте кто-нибудь другой из форумчан, я бы повторил ему абсолютно то же самое.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque. Что это ты, всем отвечаешь, а мне нет????


  А ты сам почему не отвечаешь на мои вопросы? Я в твоей теме про музыку тоже спросил тебя, почему ты не попросишь удалить модератора комменты Набата из твоей темы? На что ты скромно промолчал. Зато настрочил мне вопросов. Неужели тебе проще винить нас в том, что мы сами за тебя не попросили Набата?!  Или тебе отвечать мне не нужно, а от меня ты ждёшь ответы? Двойные стандарты по-украински?
Блин, ты же наверняка потратил реально много времени на простыню-текст выше? Но ведь для тебя же намного важнее, что посты Набата исчезли из твоей темы, да?! Так почему ты вместо длиннющего коммента мне не написал для начала короткое сообщение модератору? Я реально не понимаю тебя.

----------


## Remarque

> Мне кажется, вопросы не неприличные... Все мы ведь здесь перед лицом смерти и нам нечего скрывать или придумывать


 А что тебе ещё кажется?!
Ты же сам когда-то на форуме писал, что не рассказываешь нам всего и что мы бы стали о тебе думать о тебе хуже, если бы узнали всю правду. Ведь говорил же что-то подобное, не так ли? Но, несмотря на это, ты хочешь чтобы мы с тобой были совершенно откровенными, а тебе можно и что-то утаить от нас? Снова двойные стандарты?!

----------


## tempo

Ваня, мне начинает нравиться твой психоз, особенно если сравнить его с другими )) наверное, потому, что ты не пытаешься казаться лучше любой ценой.
Жив - ну и хвала аллаху.

----------


## Ваня :)

:Smile: 

Ремарк. Я тут хотел свою обсессию-компульсию "Новая жизнь" выполнить... Вот из-за тебя приходится отложить ее на день... ) Ты постарайся сегодня задать мне все интересующие вопросы и ответить на мои... ) Ато, если получится выполнить (впрочем вероятность не очень большая), я снова хочу какое-то время сюда не заходить... Ну, то есть хотелось бы навсегда... ) А ответы твои прочитать тоже очень интиресно... ) Есть же что ответить? )

Буду очень скурпулезным... Мне отвечать на все предложения, где ты вопросительный знак ставишь? ) Ну, ок... )




> Ваня, мне очень трудно поверить, что ты не понимаешь, почему у меня к тебе изменилось отношение. И не только у меня наверняка.


 Думаешь Морфо меня теперь не любит? И Траумерей? И Джун? )




> Можно всё разобрать по пунктам.
> 
> Первый и самый главный пункт...


 И, как оказалось, последний... )




> Ты много месяцев подряд писал на форуме про свои намерения совершить су, называл даже конкретные сроки, которые потом сдвигал на более позднее время. Как минимум два раза ты их сдвинул, не так ли?


 Напомни мне сроки, ато я так заврался, что сам уже не разберусь... )




> Помню, как Морфо тогда насмехалась над тобой, что ты никакого суицида не совершишь. Мне тогда её шутки казались почти кощунственными. Ну а чем всё кончилось?!


 А Морфо шутила на этот счет? ) Помню она мне по пьяни денег предлагала на самоубийство, а потом не захотела давать... А как она еще шутила? )

Кстати, вопрос то важный... Будьте добры, отвечайте... ) Ато вроде получается, что сказал, а подтвердить нечем... Знач, неправда... )




> ...можно ли тебе вообще верить?!


 Ты что? ) Нельзя, конечно... ) Верить можно только сам знаешь кому. )




> Ты знаешь рассказ о пастухе и волках? ... Мораль сей притчи тебе понятна, да?


 Отличная притча. Мораль понятна. А ты знаешь притчу о Порошенко и безвизе? )




> Ты сколько раз уже собирался в конкретные сроки совершить су, но не сдерживал своё обещание?


 Напомни мне сроки... ) И что, прям говорил "обещаю самоубится"? Или как? ) Что там по тексту было? )




> Ведь два раза уже было, да?


 Было что? )




> Сам подумай, какой смысл мне тебе после этого верить?


 Зачем мне об этом думать? )




> Твои несдержанные обещания ясно свидетельствуют, что ты несерьёзный.


 Надо же... И чего это я там наобещал...? Без тебя не вспомню... ) Поможешь? ) Ну, а то, что несерьезный... Ну, некоторые так говорят... Иногда... ) Беда! )




> Можно ли после это верить вообще твоим комментам?


 После чего? ) А что, ты меня, как в той притче, спасал? )




> И ладно бы, если бы дело только в тебе. Но блин, ты своим поступком сорвал с меня розовые очки и безжалостно втоптал их в грязь, лишив меня веры и в других потенциальных суицидников. Ты лишил меня беззаботной наивности и теперь, когда ещё какой-нибудь новый юзер напишет на форуме о своих намерениях совершить су, мне в голову сразу закрадётся подлая мысль: "А вдруг это очередной Ваня со своими псевдосуицидными намерениями?!" И я благодаря тебе не поверю и в их истории.


 Прости! )




> Ваня, надеюсь, ты хоть в этот раз усвоил какой-то урок, а?


 Ну... Тебе либо неловко отвечать на вопросы, либо нечего, либо почему-то стыдно... ) Хотя, раньше же не стыдился говорить, что предлагать подделать диплом не грех... ) Или, что подарки "вполне справедливо" (так, кажется?) забирать назад... )




> Никогда не обещай ничего, что не можешь исполнить! Ясно, да? Запомнил в этот раз? Никогда не обещай.


 Как в Будапештском меморандуме? )




> А ты сам почему не отвечаешь на мои вопросы? Я в твоей теме про музыку тоже спросил тебя, почему ты не попросишь удалить модератора комменты Набата из твоей темы?


 Так ты не отвечал, потому что знал, что в будущем я не отвечу на вопрос про модератора? Прости! ) Отвечаю сейчас... ) Что я напишу модератору? Чтобы он удалил тупости? Ну одну тупость он формально может удалить. А может и не удалит... Но мне вообще не хочется в той теме иметь комментарии вирусолога. Тем более, что он занес меня в черный список, чтобы, не помню уж точно как, но типа минимизировать коммуникацию со мной. Извини, не могу у него спросить, так почему же он пишет свои тупости в моей теме? Это так же особенность ОКР. То, что мне в той теме такие комментарии не нужны.

Тем не менее, я просил вас, а не модератора. ВАС, а не модератора. И просил много раз. Но вам очень сложно, блин, было...!




> Зато настрочил мне вопросов.


 Ну, у меня есть еще политический блок... )




> Неужели тебе проще винить нас в том, что мы сами за тебя не попросили Набата?!


 Бррр... Я говорил имунологу несколько раз на форуме, потому что ЛС отправить не могу. Но он не отреагировал. Поэтому я попросил вас. Просил несколько раз. Я просил ВАС. Просил несколько раз. Но ВАМ было ОЧЕНЬ сложно!




> Или тебе отвечать мне не нужно, а от меня ты ждёшь ответы?


 Я тебе ответил... ) Так ты наперед знал, что я не отвечу на вопрос про модератора и поэтому не отвечал мне? ) Но тем не менее, не отвечая, ждал ответ от меня? )




> Двойные стандарты по-украински?


 Да. Мы такие. Требуем ответ, не отвечая, после того, как нам не отвечают...! )




> Блин, ты же наверняка потратил реально много времени на простыню-текст выше? Но ведь для тебя же намного важнее, что посты Набата исчезли из твоей темы, да?!


 Да. Это было реально важно. Что показывало то, что я говорил об этом сначала вирусологу, а потом ПРОСИЛ ВАС несколько раз.




> Так почему ты вместо длиннющего коммента мне не написал для начала короткое сообщение модератору?


 Обьяснить еще раз? )




> А что тебе ещё кажется?!


 Еще мне казалось, что обьяснения, почему я не могу напрямую сказать об удалении тупостей вирусолога вирусологу, было достаточно. ) А о том, почему я не прошу об этом модератора, а просил посодействовать ВАС, можно было догадаться исходя из того, что именно я прошу. )




> Ты же сам когда-то на форуме писал, что не рассказываешь нам всего и что мы бы стали о тебе думать о тебе хуже, если бы узнали всю правду. Ведь говорил же что-то подобное, не так ли?


 Говорил, что не рассказываю вам одну штуку... Не то, чтобы вы подумали обо мне хуже... Просто выглядел бы я в ваших глазах глупее... )




> Но, несмотря на это, ты хочешь чтобы мы с тобой были совершенно откровенными, а тебе можно и что-то утаить от нас?


 Я говорил, что скорее всего, расскажу об этом перед самоубийством... Сейчас это незачем... К тому же, там история может повернуться в два противоположных края... И рассказывать об этом нужно уже после того, как станет ясно, куда она повернется.




> Снова двойные стандарты?!


 Все так же, как и в первый раз... )

-----------------------------------------

Ладно... Я попробую, возможно, сейчас выполнить свой ритуал. Если получится, я снова не буду сюда заходить... Как можно дольше... Хотелось бы навсегда...

На всякий случай расскажу, почему я сюда захожу снова каждый раз...

Бывает когда сажусь за комп, совершенно не думая, руки рефлекторно вводят адрес... Как правило, я это замечаю и останавливаюсь... Но бывает не успеваю... А когда нажимаю клавишу "Энтер" после ввода адреса, включается ОКР... Ну и попался... После этого нужно выполнять ритуал...

Но ты напиши ответики... про ГДР и про подружку... ) Прочитаю, если не получится выполнить ритуал сегодня, или когда снова рефлекторно введу адрес...

 :Smile: ====

----------


## tempo

> ты своим поступком сорвал с меня розовые очки и безжалостно втоптал их в грязь, 

))))))))) о господи )))))))
Ваня, ну как ты мог )))
поматросил и бросил ))))))

----------


## Unity

*с любопытством пялясь в монитор и хрустя поп-корном*
Вау, прямо мексиканский телесериал.) 
Такое чувство, что ты наблюдаешь сеанс семейной психотерапии пары, коя вместе прожила лет 10.
Такая искренность, такая ответственность!

Особенно улыбнуло это: 



> ...если бы дело только в тебе. Но блин, ты своим поступком сорвал с меня розовые очки и безжалостно втоптал их в грязь, лишив меня веры и в других потенциальных суицидников. Ты лишил меня беззаботной наивности и теперь, когда ещё какой-нибудь новый юзер напишет на форуме о своих намерениях совершить су, мне в голову сразу закрадётся подлая мысль: "А вдруг это очередной Ваня со своими псевдосуицидными намерениями?!" И я благодаря тебе не поверю и в их истории.


 Истинный ли суицидник или просто "позер" - это не меняет сути. Это не меняет качества feedbeck'а - Вашей личной человеческой реакции на факт - что кому-то плохо, что кто-то ценой угроз покончить с собой жаждет привлечь хоть чьё-то внимание ко своей проблеме.
А если подход меняется... если Вы желаете каких-то "гарантий" (серьёзности намерений) от неких страдальцев; "гарантий" того, что Ваши усилия "обязательно окупятся" (тем хотя бы, что сей персонаж не сведёт счёты с жизнью) - то этот подход, мягко говоря, неискренний. 

Мы не телепаты и не в силах заглянуть в психику иного дабы верно взвесить ну и оценить все риски. Так что, каждый сущий случай стило б воспринимать всерьёз. Даже если это фейк, ложная тревога, возраст/гормоны/истерика/пустые эмоции. Лучше "перебдеть", чем недобдеть. 
Аки аналогия - сапёры выезжают даже на заведомо ложные вызовы. Чтоб не рисковать. Ведь цена ошибки, ни много, ни мало, жизнь.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, я улавливаю в негодующем спиче Ремаркуя некий пятистопный ямб и отрыв от грешной земли...
"Илиада", "Одиссея" и гомериада - в смысле гомерического хохота из-за кулис ))  а иногда и граза всех дездемонов, Отелло, проглядывает )))

Молилсо ль на ночь ты, раб божий Ваня:
Да в хуй ли дело - всё равно умри!
))

----------


## Remarque

О, мистер Юнити, рад, что вы забрели на огонёк.

Забавно это слышать именно от вас. О какой "неискренности" вы говорите? Лично я считаю совершенно неуместным троллить на су-форуме, как это делает Ваня, пиша о своих вымышленных су-планах. По-моему, он единственный на сим сайте, кто это активно практикует. У меня перед глазами другой, уже закрытый су-форум "самоубийство.ру". Там модератор, играя на публику, регулярно создавал вымышленных персонажей, выкладывая от их имени всё новые и новые темы. К чему это привело? Старожилы сайта после всех этих фейковых историй практически никак не реагировали, когда на форуме появлялись новые юзеры, рассказывая о своих проблемах, нередко даже шутили над новичками, полагая, что под их аккаунтами снова пишет модератор.
Вы одобряете такое развитие событий, да? А ведь Ваня активно способствует этому.

Мистер Юнити, и говоря о моей якобы "неискренности" вам не мешало для начала взглянуть на секунду в зеркало. В неискренности можно в первую очередь обвинить и вас самих.




> Хотя бы по Википедии. Почти всё токсично — для плода, для крови и мозга. И это “вакцина„...


 Это же ваш коммент, на так ли? Вы не станете этого отрицать?! Я вас уже просил дать конкретную ссылку на статью из вики, подтверждающую вашу инфу о вреде вакцины, на что вы глубокомысленно промолчали. Скромненько промолчите и в этот раз?

Безусловно, вы имеете полное право отрицательно относиться к вакцинации. Но вот сознательно вводить в заблуждение вашими постами о вреде вакцины, о котором якобы написано в вики, не делает вам чести. Поздравляю вас, соврамши! Будьте впередь осмотрительнее и самокритичнее.

----------


## Remarque

Пусть пока что Юнити пожуёт немного украинского попкорна из самой что ни на есть самостийной кукурузы :Smile:  Надеюсь, на его искренность она не окажет тлетворного влияния.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, я разочарован твоим очередным простынёй-постом. По существу ты так и не ответил. Попозже прокоментирую твой пост выше.

----------


## Remarque

> Напомни мне сроки, ато я так заврался, что сам уже не разберусь... )


 



> Напомни мне сроки... ) И что, прям говорил "обещаю самоубится"? Или как? ) Что там по тексту было? )


 

Ладно, погнали. Заходим в раздел форума "Ты не один" и открываем там твою тему "Предсуициидальное путешествие  :Smile:  (journey, trip)". Я пока что ничего не путаю, это же твоя тема, да? Итак, твой первый коммент в ней датирован 04.08.2020 21:57. Читаем его начало: 




> В общем, решил я, что несколко годиков - єто очень долго. Решил сократить до нескольких месяцев. Хочу в предсуициидальное путешествие.


 
Несколько месяцев с конца прошлого лета уже вроде прошли, да? Это первый случай, когда ты не сдержал свои сроки.

Идём дальше. Твой коммент в этой же теме от 22.08.2020 12:47 





> Я отправляюсь сам. И совсем не на курсьі, а просто так. В октябре. На несколько дней. Или даже на один день. Куда-то посевернее. Норвегия, Дания, Финляндия, Исландия? Нужно далеко забраться. Денег возьму только на поездку.


 Октябрь прошлого года уже прошёл вроде, да? Значит, это второй случай, когда ты сдвинул 
сроки.

Потом ещё были записи в твоём дневнике, что ты передумал и решил сделать всё быстро у себя на Украине. Даже называл сроки, которые уже прошли. Но все свои записи в дневнике ты уже давно  удалил, мотивируя это своим ОКР. Хорошо, понятно. Но почему ты тогда не удалил вообще все посты на форуме? Для меня тут явная нестыковка. Ведь записи в дневнике намного менее заметны, а твои посты в темах сразу на виду у всех. Но ты почему-то именно свои посты в топиках не удаляешь.

Как бы там ни было, мне очень не понравилось, что ты на мой вопрос о вечных переносах своих су-сроков вдруг включил дурачка, что, мол, ничего ты такого не обещал. А это явная ложь с твоей стороны. Твои посты, которая я выше процитировал, явно об этом свидетельствуют. Меня бы вполне устроило, если бы ты просто сказал, что ты сдвигал сроки по тем или иным личным обстоятельствам, например, по состоянию своего психического здоровья. Я бы это ещё понял. Но зачем ты включаешь непонятку-то? Такое ощущение, что я общаюсь с детсадовцем. Хотелось бы всё-таки, чтобы ты отвечал за свои слова. 

Знаешь, будь у меня возможность удалять комменты Набата на форуме, я бы не только не удалил их из твоей темы, но даже добавил их тебе ещё дюжину, чтобы мало не показалось. Нужно же как-то наказать тебя за твою ложь выше. А теперь ты всегда заходишь на форум и знаешь, что хоть ты и обманывал юзеров, но в наказание за это посты Набата висят в твоей теме, что тебя вряд ли радует. Наоборот, это честно. Это справедливо.

На самом деле, у меня не только один пункт, почему я изменил к тебе своё отношение. Дело не только в твоих вечных переносах су. Второй пункт - это твоё нежелание написать модеру с просьбой удалить посты Набата из твоей темы. Ты ведь это даже не попробовал. А  значит, не знаешь, как бы он на это отреагировал. Даже если бы это к ничему не привело, тебе по-любому следовало испробовать все свои собственные возможности, а потом уже подключать нас.
Третий пункт - это твоя прогрессирующая русофобия, о которой ты сам не так давно писал. 

Извини, но я в тебе окончательно разочаровался. Ко всему прочему, ты ещё последовательно деградируешь. Сравни, например, свои комменты с постами Traumerei. Вот ты живёшь в столице Украины, городе с населением почти три миллиона человек. Безусловно, Киев после Майдауна тоже немало умственно деградировал, как-никак, а бандерлоги постарались на славу. Но ведь даже несмотря на дебилизацию киевского населения ты столичный человек, а Traumerei - провинциалка. Я ничего не имею против провинциалов, наоборот, они мне очень даже симпатичны, ведь считается, что они не настолько подвержены столичным соблазнам и сохраняют традиционные ценности.  

Далее, ты на порядок старше Traumerei. Но её комменты по сравнению с твоими постами просто космос. Они намного интересней твоих. У там вечно что-то происходит, а твоё единственное развлечение - это ром и стики, бухло и курево. Негусто. Да ещё ты врёшь, не отвечая за свои слова. 

Если бы я не знал, где живёшь ты и Traumerei и сколько вам обоим лет, то сказал бы, что ты намного младше её и живёшь в крошечном селе, судя по твоим постам.

Я прекрасно понимаю, что твоё ОКР накладывает на тебя немалые ограничения, но ты же даже не пытаешься какими-нибудь действиями в реале хотя бы немного скрасить свою жизнь.

Последний пункт. Твои вопросы ко мне. Извини, что не стану отвечать на них все. Считай это наказанием за то, что ты включил дурачка в своём посте выше. Для меня очевидно, что ты не особо вчитывался в мои прежние комменты, иначе бы многие твои вопросы отпали сами собой. Хотелось бы всё-таки, чтобы ты немного читал между строк. Например, по поводу твоего вопроса, будет ли у меня с подругой интим, когда она приедет ко мне. Я ведь когда-то писал, что она из верующей семьи и придерживается православных ценностей.  Ты же читал тот мой пост, не так ли? А в другом раннем посте, я написал, что никого ни к чему не принуждаю. Сам сопоставить два этих факта, надеюсь, сможешь? Думаю, твой вопрос теперь отпал.
Другой твой вопрос. Смотреть пиратские фильмы значит не грех? Тебе известны 10 заповедей? В них что-то написано о просмотре пиратских фильмов? Перечитай их. Думаю, твой вопрос отпадёт тогда сам собой. 
Для меня не проблема ответить на любой твой вопрос из твоего списка мне, но я тебя хотел как-нибудь наказать за твою ложь, как уже сказал.

Но раз уже ты потратил столько времени на свои посты-простыни, переделывая их вновь и вновь, то предлагаю тебе компромисс. 

Раз ты такой любитель просить других людей исполнить твои просьбы, то предлагаю тебе своего рода социальный эксперимент. Ты просишь, чтобы форумчане ставили твои вопросы мне. Возьмём только форумчанок, так как они, наверное, всё-таки более, чем мужчины к тебе благсклонны. Скажем, ты просишь Морфо, Traumerei Мастики или ещё кого-нибудь из форумчанок, чтобы они задали твой вопрос мне. Но пусть ставят по одному вопросу в каждом комменте, а не просто публикуют за один раз весь твой список с вопросами, а я тебе в свою очередь гарантирую, что отвечу тогда на любой вопрос. За свои слова я отвечаю в отличие от тебя.
Интересно будет посмотреть, согласится ли хоть кто-нибудь из форумчанок на твою просьбу, учитывая, что они уже проигнорировали твои просьбы нам попросить Набата удалить его посты из твоей темы. 

Ваня, хочется надеяться, что ты сделаешь из моего поста хоть какие-нибудь выводы и хоть чуть-чуть изменишься. Вот ты уже долго безуспешно ищешь подругу. А чти конкретно ты ей можешь, чем сможешь заинтересовать? Ромом, стиками и игрой в бутылочку? И это всё??? Вот ты прежде неоднократно писал, что твои прежние подруги плохо с тобой поступили. Я допускаю, что это так. Но и не исключаю, что виноват во всём ты сам. Хотелось бы всё-таки услышать их доводы, чтобы хоть немного объективней оценивать всю ситуацию.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, без обид, иногда приходится говорить человеку всю правду ради его же блага. :Smile:  Излишне мягкие комменты в подобных случаях лишь вредят, приводя к его излишней пассивности и изнеженности.  Сочти это как призыв к переменам в твоей жизни. А в качестве приза ты мог бы получить подругу, пока окончательно и бесповоротно не решишься на су. :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Вчера ночью смотрел сериал ужасов "Американские истории ужасов", Первые два эпизода вышли несколько дней назад. Там главную роль сыграла рыжая реинкарнация Traumerei. Она там в чёрном латексном костюме как женщина-кошка заманили четырёх обидевших её одноклассниц в подвал и зарезала их всех. :Big Grin:  Я до последней минуты боялся, что её любовница-дух зарежет и саму Траум, а тогда бы она тоже стала духом дома и смогла бы из него выходить лишь раз в году ночью на Хэллоуин. Но всё обошлось, любовь победила. Обидно было бы, если бы единственного положительного персонажа в фильме тоже превратили  бы в духа. :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Какое бурное кипенье
В стакане пламенной воды!
Стростей накал, и жажда мщенья,
И грех, и божии суды!

Юнити, попкорна тут будет мало, запасаемся театральным биноклем )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMbwDpp6R3I

----------

